# 2015 Midwest Tournament Discussion!



## M.J

The 2015 Midwest Slingshot Tournament is July 24-26 this year. This is the second year for the event after a great one last year featuring many of the best shooters in the country. I have exciting plans for this year including some fun events, great trophies, and a weekend full of slingshooting and hanging out with some of the great members of this forum.

The tournament is in West Lafayette, IN. The site is a private residence, so I'm not comfortable blasting the address all over the internet but I will give all the details to anyone who PMs me to say they're interested.

Any and all questions and discussion is welcome in this thread! Who's in, what are you going to shoot, how many hits do you think it will take to destroy the cowbell this year, etc.

See you there!


----------



## M.J

This post is absolutely chock-full of great discussion, pics and videos from last year:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/35885-mwst-pictures-videos-and-updates/


----------



## Tag

If you are thinking you might not shoot well enough to enter the MWST, don't let that detour you one little bit. I finished last and forfeited the,see who could get the ball across the line first. After I shot I had several people offer to help me figure what I needed to change to improve. It's all about meeting new people and seeing some awesome slingshot shooting. Jodi and MJ put on one awesome slingshot tournament. It's worth attending just to see a bunch of grown ups shooting at a cow bell from who knows how far back. This it one event that no one wanted it to end. Hope to see you there


----------



## Tag

Can't wait to see everyone from last year and a whole bunch of new shooters this year. I will be shooting which ever one of these feels right at the time.


----------



## M.J

I had a phone conversation with Chief AJ yesterday and he's going to do his best to be at the tournament.
He's not everybody's cup of tea but he's a lot of fun and he's the go-to guy for when tv shows need a slingshooter, so it was good to talk to him and I'd love for him to come out :thumbsup:


----------



## Tag

After meeting BeanWolf and GreyFlip, im ready to meet them all. Well I would like to meet Zen, but he would have to bring ole what's his name. I figure if I can put up with FlipWolf and GreyBean anyone else is a piece of cake.


----------



## Beanflip

Tag said:


> After meeting BeanWolf and GreyFlip, im ready to meet them all. Well I would like to meet Zen, but he would have to bring ole what's his name. I figure if I can put up with FlipWolf and GreyBean anyone else is a piece of cake.


It was a pleasure to meet you as well Gat.


----------



## Tag

Lol


----------



## Bill Hays

Barring unforeseen circumstances, I should be able to make it... Explosives for everybody! JK


----------



## Tag

Looking forward to seeing everyone again, along with several new faces.


----------



## Beanflip

Bill Hays said:


> Barring unforeseen circumstances, I should be able to make it... Explosives for everybody! JK


Some extra motivation.  Fresh and hot daily!


----------



## Blade

^^^^That looks like a wonderful place.


----------



## toolmantf99

I was hoping to make it this year, but am celebrating my wife and I's 10 year anniversary with a trip to Vegas over that weekend


----------



## SlingshotBill

So is there going to be a starship match? If so ill need to pick 2 slingshots


----------



## Mr. P

Can someone give me information about this event? Cost, directions, lodging options and any other pertinent advice.

I'm trying to get permission from my wife, but she wants details now......of course.

I sent a pm to M.J, but he must be busy.

Thank you,

Mr. P


----------



## M.J

Sorry, I've been out of town. I'll get you the details this afternoon.


----------



## Mr. P

M.J said:


> Sorry, I've been out of town. I'll get you the details this afternoon.


Thank you. No rush, whenever you get a minute. I appreciate it!


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

Hoping to be there. I have requested Friday the 24th off from work - planning on getting there in time to help set up.


----------



## Tag

Great Grandpa Grumpy!!!!! Looking forward to seeing everyone again.


----------



## Tag

Here is my practice routine for getting the ball over the line first. I'll be ready this time.


----------



## M.J

Tag said:


> Here is my practice routine for getting the ball over the line first. I'll be ready this time.


:rofl: :rofl:

I was just looking at some balls for that event the other day. Bigger and springier than the ones we used last year. I'll see if they're still there when I have a couple bucks to spend.


----------



## M.J

I'm thinking we're going to have a PFS event this year.
Slingshots with a fork gap of 1/2" or less (per UKCA rules for their event), shoot any style you like at the standard knock-down targets, highest score after two rounds wins. 
There's other exciting talk behind the scenes, too, that I'll fill you in on as things develop :thumbsup:


----------



## jodigirl

toolmantf99 said:


> I was hoping to make it this year, but am celebrating my wife and I's 10 year anniversary with a trip to Vegas over that weekend


Maybe next year  Happy anniversary!!


----------



## M.J

A couple months ago I approached Can-Opener Randy about the possibility of making some trophies for the MWST. He was my first thought because all his slingshots look like trophies anyway 

He agreed and yesterday I got to see the results. I was blown away!!

Here's what the top three finishers will receive this year:

















I need to practice, I really want one of these!! anic:

Soooo... who's ready to give me a solid "I'm in" so I know how much hamburger and BBQ chicken to buy


----------



## toolmantf99

WOW! Those trophies look awesome!! Way to go Randy and MJ!!!


----------



## Tag

Beautiful


----------



## GrayWolf

Those look great!! Great idea MJ...and excellent work Randy!

I'm soooooo in!!!!

I know I said that I didn't care about winning, but these may change my mind. I'm sooo confused :bonk: :rofl: .

See everyone there!

Todd

p.s. Jodi, my wife isn't coming along. Sorry, I didn't see the message before.


----------



## GrayWolf

MJ, I'll bring the trailer again with the tents and tables, and of course, the targets and stands.

I've already been looking at cowbells. There may be more than one this year...depends on how much time I have.

Also, let me know if we need more sets of the targets. The ones we used last year are still in great shape, but with more events using them I don't want to get caught short.

Let me know if there is anything else you want me to bring.

Todd

Todd


----------



## Rayshot

Bill Hays said:


> Barring unforeseen circumstances, I should be able to make it... Explosives for everybody! JK


What no explosives???? That was way cool last year!!


----------



## JTslinger

This sounds like a lot of fun, maybe one year I'll be able to come out to a tournament or gathering. I would love to meet everyone.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

I'm in!


----------



## RyanL

Been planning since I saw this last year. Hope there's some practice time prior to the events.


----------



## Byudzai

Will Saturday be the big night? I'm going to have to hoof it leaving Friday night from St. Louis. Was going to take the motorcycle but may just drive to make the hours easier.


----------



## NaturalFork

Saaaaaaweeeeeeeeet!!!!!!


----------



## M.J

RyanJL said:


> Been planning since I saw this last year. Hope there's some practice time prior to the events.





Byudzai said:


> Will Saturday be the big night? I'm going to have to hoof it leaving Friday night from St. Louis. Was going to take the motorcycle but may just drive to make the hours easier.


Plenty of practice time on Friday, several events on Saturday but still lots of fun-shooting time. Also the events are fun and good practice shooting in front of an audience 
Main event is Saturday afternoon.


----------



## bigron

MJ great idea and Randy you did a amazing job as always so much craftsmanship it's pure art


----------



## M.J

Entry fee will be $20 this year (down from 25), still $10 to shoot but not compete. Even though I don't know why anyone would want to do that  The competition is very laid back with the exception of the Main, which can be a little stressful. The team event and the ball racing are pure fun , though!
I think we need a radio down by the shooting range this year...
Also: Video commentary during the Speed shoot and anything other than the Main event are strictly ALLOWED! :lol:


----------



## M.J

All donations for the prize table will be gratefully accepted, too :thumbsup:


----------



## bubbas55

just very recently got into slingshot. hope i can make the tourney. i dont live far from west laf. i live in brown county. i love to tinket and have 2 slingshots in the works right now.


----------



## GrayWolf

bubbas55 said:


> just very recently got into slingshot. hope i can make the tourney. i dont live far from west laf. i live in brown county. i love to tinket and have 2 slingshots in the works right now.


Hope to see ya there!


----------



## Tag

Hope to see you there bubbas55, bring the family, friends. Jodi and MJ host an awesome tournament. I also want to take this time to tell what a sincere person GrayWolf is. He is one of those people when you first meet him, you feel like you have known him all your life. He has a heart of gold.


----------



## bubbas55

At this point I plan to be there. Looks like great fun. I don't know much about slingshots yet but I'm into learning. May even try the tourement ..... How do we find the exact location. I don't camp any more so need to look for a motel as close as I can. Are ther vendors there,lots of learning ops I hope. Looking forward to meeting new people, new ideas.


----------



## Tag

Fantastic!!!!!! Looking forward to meeting you. Jodi and MJ put on a great tournament. I think MJ or Jodi puts a lust of places to stay. They make signs to show where the tournament is held. GrayWolf found them last year, so that just gies to show you how easy it is to get there.(-:


----------



## Tag

As the MWST draws nearer I would like to take the time and thank Jodi, MJ ,Anakin, Adia and Brandon for putting on this tournament. They put countless hours into making sure everyone has a great time. If you have never had the chance to attend one of these tournaments, they are amazing. It's the most family oriented sporting event I have ever attended. I can't wait to meet new people and to catch up on things with the ones I met last year. Thanks again to the McClures.


----------



## M.J

I'm looking forward to the event, time to start practicing!


----------



## GrayWolf

M.J said:


> I'm looking forward to the event, time to start practicing!


I'm sure you have signs to make, plans to make, and countless other things to do....practice will just have to be sacrificed :neener:

Todd


----------



## bubbas55

I hope to attend this year. Will there be a posting of address, local inns...the etc. etc.....


----------



## GrayWolf

Bubba, send a pm to MJ for the address.


----------



## M.J

bubbas55 said:


> I hope to attend this year. Will there be a posting of address, local inns...the etc. etc.....


Yeah, man. We'd love to have you!


----------



## M.J

GrayWolf said:


> M.J said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking forward to the event, time to start practicing!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you have signs to make, plans to make, and countless other things to do....practice will just have to be sacrificed :neener:
> 
> Todd
Click to expand...

I'm serious considering shooting butterfly, so I really do need to practice! anic:


----------



## bubbas55

sorry but i dont know how to pm.


----------



## GrayWolf

Bubba, if you put the cursor over someones name (above their picture), a window will pop up. Click on the "Send Message" and another window will pop up to send the message.


----------



## RyanL

Practicing isn't going well for me but I'm still very pumped to be there. The fun and experiance is driving me. Being a good shot agaist friends that only shoot to humor me is one thing. Competing against actual enthusiasts like myself is exciting.

I was wondering if trades will be allowed?(I'm assuming it wouln't be an issue) I have some natural forks and building material(large sheets of 1/4" poly, I'm thinking it's HDPE but no gaurantees). I realized I'm not going to do much with since my building time and tools are limited. I'd like to get some tubes if anyone wants to bring some.


----------



## M.J

By all means, trade away! :thumbsup:


----------



## Beanflip

I got the time off.


----------



## Tag

Fantastic!!!!!! Beanflp, looking forward to seeing everyone.


----------



## M.J

Beanflip said:


> I got the time off.


Best news I've heard all day :woot:


----------



## bubbas55

GrayWolf said:


> Bubba, if you put the cursor over someones name (above their picture), a window will pop up. Click on the "Send Message" and another window will pop up to send the message.


got it... thanks


----------



## GrayWolf

Beanflip said:


> I got the time off.


Great news!!!

I came very close to losing my time off for the tournament this week. We found out on Thursday that we are temporarily shutting down and most of us are being shipped out to different quarries. My boss save my vacation by sending me to a place where I can still have the time off. Some of them will be gone for up to 3 weeks at a time till the first of August.

I'm soooo looking forward to seeing everyone again as well as meeting some new faces.


----------



## Tag

Atta boy Beanflip!!!! Just wouldn't be the same without your sorry ole self.


----------



## Tag

Talked to MJ and Jodi this afternoon, they have a couple of new interesting targets this year. In fact we tried one out today. Talking with MJ this afternoon reminds me of the great time we all had last year at the MWST. I think anyone interested in any type of sports should attend a slingshot tournament, to see what real sportsmanship is all about. Hopefully all that attended last year will make it again this, plus those of you that are attending for the first time.


----------



## bubbas55

This will be new to me but at this time I'm very excited and planning to be there with my son.working on several slingshots and hope to bring ...some... One....Looking forward to the feed back and shooting.


----------



## Dwight

Hi bubba,

I'm in Martinsville. If you want to meet me for coffee, beer, lunch, whatever, let me know. You can respond here, PM me, or e-mail [email protected].

I follow the Forum daily, but rarely post.

I have a fair place to shoot 11 to 25 yds in my bk yd.

I also have a small variety of shooters you can check-out.

I am retired, so am available most any time. In warm weather, prefer mornings.

Later,

Dwight


----------



## M.J

Tom and I were just talking about you, Dwight. Are you going to make it up here for the MWST?


----------



## bubbas55

Dwight said:


> Hi bubba,
> I'm in Martinsville. If you want to meet me for coffee, beer, lunch, whatever, let me know. You can respond here, PM me, or e-mail [email protected]
> I follow the Forum daily, but rarely post.
> 
> I have a fair place to shoot 11 to 25 yds in my bk yd.
> I also have a small variety of shooters you can check-out.
> 
> I am retired, so am available most any time. In warm weather, prefer mornings.
> 
> Later,r
> 
> Sounds good. I've sent you an email.
> Ron
> Dwight


----------



## bubbas55

bubbas55 said:


> Dwight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi bubba,
> I'm in Martinsville. If you want to meet me for coffee, beer, lunch, whatever, let me know. You can respond here, PM me, or e-mail [email protected]
> I follow the Forum daily, but rarely post.
> 
> I have a fair place to shoot 11 to 25 yds in my bk yd.
> I also have a small variety of shooters you can check-out.
> 
> I am retired, so am available most any time. In warm weather, prefer mornings.
> I'm a morning person also.
> Later,r
> Sounds good. I've sent you an email.
> Ron
> Dwight
Click to expand...


----------



## bubbas55

I'm a morning person also. Lunch or coffee is fine. worked on one of my slingshots today but lazy and came to the house about 1pm. Need to put something simple together so I can practice.


----------



## GrayWolf

The targets have been touched up and I have a new 55gal. barrel back stop made up so I can shoot longer distance (if the weather holds up) and to bring to the shoot. I still need to get the frames out of storage and set them up and possibly paint them this year. With just over 4 weeks to go, I'm starting to get pumped...OK, I lied....I'm already so excited that I'm ready to pack up and go now :rofl:.

I know that the cowbell didn't survive, but I can't remember if the holder did or not :iono:. Might have to go with a smaller bell this year...it was too easy to hit last year.


----------



## M.J

I got the trophies and a couplefor frames for the prize table today from Can-Opener today. They're epic!!


----------



## Tag

Can't wait to see everyone again, along with meeting new friends. Thank you so much for putting this tournament on Jodi and MJ. If it wasn't for you two Teresa and I probably wouldn't get to experience a slingshot tournament.


----------



## Tag

I have to tell you it's quite a sight watching 10 or more grown ups gathering as far away from the cow bell hanging on a pole as possible, and then see who can hit it. Now I can't swear to this, but even if 1 person hits the bell it sounds like they all say "I hit it!!!!"


----------



## truthornothing

Tag said:


> I have to tell you it's quite a sight watching 10 or more grown ups gathering as far away from the cow bell hanging on a pole as possible, and then see who can hit it. Now I can't swear to this, but even if 1 person hits the bell it sounds like they all say "I hit it!!!!"


I am new to the whole slingshot thing but addicted already. I am definitely not good enough to be anything but laughed at but I'd sure like to learn how to do it right from the folks that know. I live in Champaign IL 20 min from Chief AJ, who I met and bought my sling bow set up from after shooting in his back yard. I just may have to roll out there. I wonder of Bill Harris is coming to this one?


----------



## Tag

Look forward to meeting you. MJ and Jodi are gracious host. It's an event every slingshot shooter should experience at once. Hope to see you there truthornothing.


----------



## truthornothing

Tag said:


> Look forward to meeting you. MJ and Jodi are gracious host. It's an event every slingshot shooter should experience at once. Hope to see you there truthornothing.


Thanks I will do my best. My gf of six years is leaving me so I need something to occupy my time meeting new people is always a good way to do it . I hope to see you there.


----------



## Beanflip

truthornothing said:


> Tag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look forward to meeting you. MJ and Jodi are gracious host. It's an event every slingshot shooter should experience at once. Hope to see you there truthornothing.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks I will do my best. My gf of six years is leaving me so I need something to occupy my time meeting new people is always a good way to do it . I hope to see you there.
Click to expand...

It's great fun! Lots of fun shooting to do in addition to the competitions.


----------



## Imperial

truthornothing said:


> Thanks I will do my best. My gf of six years is leaving me so I need something to occupy my time meeting new people is always a good way to do it . I hope to see you there.


this kind of gathering may be what you need. bring along a pic of the ex, targets are always appreciated.


----------



## Tag

I am so pumped up about the MWST this year, MJ and Jodi have a couple new targets this year. There is one in particular I think Treefork will absolutely love. Oh excuse me, did I say Treefork. I sincerely hope he is planning on being here again this year. I can't wait to see everyone again. My wife and I wish everyone a happy 4th of July.


----------



## GrayWolf

Speaking of targets, I finally got a chance to open up the trailer and look at the targets and frames. Everything is looking pretty good. The frames have a little rust, but I expected that as they weren't painted and we did get some rain last year. The targets have new center dots painted and barely look like they have been shot at all.

I'll be bringing a 55 gallon barrel catch box, and my attempt at a dueling tree....no guarantees on it working perfectly (if at all) as I haven't had time to work on it since winter.

AND....the cowbell will be back. Not the same one of course as there was nothing left hanging on the frame but the handle.

Time is getting short!!!


----------



## truthornothing

Imperial said:


> truthornothing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks I will do my best. My gf of six years is leaving me so I need something to occupy my time meeting new people is always a good way to do it . I hope to see you there.
> 
> 
> 
> this kind of gathering may be what you need. bring along a pic of the ex, targets are always appreciated.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the sentiment and I will do my very best to get there. No pics though, I do still love her even though she has hurt me deeply. I don't want to shoot hex nuts at her picture lol I do look forward to meeting you folks. The people on this forum are the friendliest I've ever run across. Its refreshing


----------



## truthornothing

Quick question, It looks like i am going to have to work an event on Saturday 7/25 in Bloomington IL, would it be worth coming out Sunday? Just to observe?


----------



## GrayWolf

I'm not sure how much of a drive it is for you. Last year, Sunday was some fun shooting, the Dennis the Menace event, and the awards presentations. If I remember right, we were done around noon.

Friday would be a good day if you can make it. Most people arrive on Friday and there is a whole lot of informal shooting. It typically would go from around 9am ish to dark.

Hope to see ya there.


----------



## M.J

GrayWolf said:


> I'm not sure how much of a drive it is for you. Last year, Sunday was some fun shooting, the Dennis the Menace event, and the awards presentations. If I remember right, we were done around noon.
> 
> Friday would be a good day if you can make it. Most people arrive on Friday and there is a whole lot of informal shooting. It typically would go from around 9am ish to dark.
> 
> Hope to see ya there.


:yeahthat:


----------



## truthornothing

I'm in champaign I'll make the drive, I just wanted to make sure there would still be people there to meet. and learn a little from. I'd really like to say hi to Nathan since he's from NC like me. I haven't seen anyone from back home in a while.


----------



## M.J

We just ordered the T-shirts, now you guys have to come! anic:


----------



## leon13

M.J said:


> We just ordered the T-shirts, now you guys have to come! anic:


Hi MJ if ther is a left over Pleas keep on for me  
I wish you al a ton of fun


----------



## M.J

leon13 said:


> M.J said:
> 
> 
> 
> We just ordered the T-shirts, now you guys have to come! anic:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi MJ if ther is a left over Pleas keep on for me
> I wish you al a ton of fun
Click to expand...

I sure will, buddy!


----------



## truthornothing

I am looking forward to it. I am glad the event I was supposed to work was a no go. Now I just hope I can make it Friday and do the whole three days. Are there events on Friday too or is it casual shooting? Oh and another probably stupid question. Is there a standard ammo or can you shoot anything? Just want to make sure I practice with the right stuff


----------



## M.J

Casual shooting on Friday, events on Saturday.
3/8, 7/16, and 1/2" steel will be available.


----------



## truthornothing

M.J said:


> Casual shooting on Friday, events on Saturday.
> 3/8, 7/16, and 1/2" steel will be available.


Can I use hex nuts if I bring my own? For competition I mean


----------



## RyanL

Man I'm ready for this tournament! All work and no play gets you stressed pretty easily. Hopefully, this trip will mellow me out for a while. Can't wait to meet and hang out with everyone. Especially, can't wait to get some merch to represent my ludacris idea that slingshots are cool.

Starting to get the look from my wife that says, "your seriously leaving me with all the kids!?" My best reasopnce so far is, "your welcome to come too, that's what grandparents are for ."


----------



## NaturalFork

I have to work that friday and monday .... And it is a 14 hour drive from where I am. I am still not ruling anything out though! Would actually like to meet AJ if he goes.


----------



## M.J

truthornothing said:


> M.J said:
> 
> 
> 
> Casual shooting on Friday, events on Saturday.
> 3/8, 7/16, and 1/2" steel will be available.
> 
> 
> 
> Can I use hex nuts if I bring my own? For competition I mean
Click to expand...

I'd be inclined to say no but I'll leave it to GrayWolf Todd to say for sure. I'd be afraid that they would tear up the targets.



NaturalFork said:


> I have to work that friday and monday .... And it is a 14 hour drive from where I am. I am still not ruling anything out though! Would actually like to meet AJ if he goes.


We'd love to have you! I haven't heard from AJ since I talked to him a couple months ago.


----------



## M.J

Ok, here's the list of events for Saturday:

Individual can racing:​Bracket style, single elimination, random draw for pairings​One soda can is placed 5 yards from each shooter, on "GO!" competitors will shoot at their can and attempt to chase it across a line at 15yd before their opposition. Winner moves on to next round.​
Team Can Racing:​As above except shot in randomly-drawn two-person teams. Each team shoots at two cans.​Cans can be shot by either competitor on a team.​
Distance Event:​Two rounds, randomly drawn shooting order.​Two competitors at a time will shoot 7 shots at the Main Event knockdown targets from 20 meters (66ft). Paired shooters are not competing with eachother, just shooting for score at the same time. Highest total score at the end of two rounds wins. Ties for the win will be decided by one round shootoff.​
Speed Shoot:​Bracket style, single elimination, randomly drawn pairings.​Two competitors at a time line up at the Main Event knockdown targets, on "GO!" they attempt to shoot down all the targets before the other competitor. Winner moves on to next round.​
PFS Event:​Two rounds, randomly drawn shooting order.​Two competitors at a time will shoot 7 shots at the Main Event knockdown targets from 10 meters (33ft) using a PFS-style slingshot. Slingshots need to have a fork gap of 0.75" or less! Paired shooters are not competing with eachother, just shooting for score at the same time. Highest total score at the end of two rounds wins. Ties for the win will be decided by one round shootoff.​
Main Event!:​Four rounds, randomly drawn shooting order.​Two competitors at a time will shoot at Main Event knockdown targets from 10 meters (33'). Paired shooters are not competing with eachother, just shooting for score at the same time. Highest total score at the end of four rounds wins. Ties for the win will be decided by one round shootoff.​1st, 2nd, and 3rd place finishers will receive trophies ​
A word about range rules:
Polite, positive commentary is allowed for all events. If you need silence or lack of "distraction" then bring earplugs or headphones. I just watched the video recap of the BCA event in England and good shooting was met with "Shot, mate!" and other such conversation. I don't think anybody needs a repeat of the deafening silence on the range that we had last year. This event is for fun, there's no money on the line (although there is fame and glory :king: ) so we can loosen up a little.
Can't wait to see everybody there!


----------



## M.J

"Dennis the Menace" on Sunday, naturals and rocks at cans. :thumbsup:


----------



## NaturalFork

Oh man. Those events sound WAAAAYYY too fun!


----------



## M.J

I was out shooting just now and thinking about strategy for the knockdown targets.

Here is a drawing of how they are set up and their point values:










So, especially for the Main Event but also for the Distance, and PFS events, how do you shoot your seven shots?

Do you:

A. Shoot in order of setup i.e top, left to right then bottom left to right?

B. Go for lower point value first to ease in to it. Shoot down the twos first then threes, etc?

C. Walk up like a Boss and shoot the 10 first, then the 6, the 4, etc.?

I will tell you that hitting the 10 every time separated the top five shooters from the rest by quite a margin last year. I'm not sure that saving it for last is the best strategy since it's worth 1/3 of possible points.

Last year I usually shot them in this order: 6,4,10,3,3,2,2 but this year I'm leaning towards the "Like a Boss" strategy.

What's your strategy?


----------



## truthornothing

I am new and it takes me awhile to get zoned in so I'll take strategy B and hopefully I'll be close to center on the 2's and be able to make the needed adjustments. That and lots of luck and maybe I won't embarrass myself too badly


----------



## GrayWolf

M.J said:


> I'd be inclined to say no but I'll leave it to GrayWolf Todd to say for sure. I'd be afraid that they would tear up the targets.
> 
> Can I use hex nuts if I bring my own? For competition I mean
> 
> Casual shooting on Friday, events on Saturday.
> 3/8, 7/16, and 1/2" steel will be available.


Interesting question, and I have no definitive answer. I don't shoot hex nuts, so I don't know what they would do to the targets. I'm not going to band up a frame to test them, as I don't really want to shoot my hand.

I would like to see what damage, if any, they will do before I make a final decision.

MJ, do you shoot hex nuts? If so, we can test them on Thursday after getting set up. I do have a few extra targets so we don't have to use the actual tourny targets.

I do know that the targets still look new after all the abuse they took last year, including the powerhouse shots from Bill and Jax.

I'm sorry that I'm not giving an answer, but I would hate to say yes right now then have holes or tears in the targets. And I don't want to say no when they may very well handle the abuse with no problem.

I know that someone (I'm not exactly sure who yet) will be there that is willing to test them out on Friday. Once the test is done I will make a decision.

Todd


----------



## M.J

Yeah, I have some we can test with on Thursday :thumbsup:
I think they would put a shooter at a disadvantage, though. I've shot a ton of hexnuts over the years and they're not as reliable as rounds.


----------



## GrayWolf

M.J said:


> Ok, here's the list of events for Saturday:
> 
> Individual can racing:​Bracket style, single elimination, random draw for pairings​One soda can is placed 5 yards from each shooter, on "GO!" competitors will shoot at their can and attempt to chase it across a line at 15yd before their opposition. Winner moves on to next round.​
> Team Can Racing:​As above except shot in randomly-drawn two-person teams. Each team shoots at two cans.​Cans can be shot by either competitor on a team.​
> Distance Event:​Two rounds, randomly drawn shooting order.​Two competitors at a time will shoot 7 shots at the Main Event knockdown targets from 20 meters (66ft). Paired shooters are not competing with eachother, just shooting for score at the same time. Highest total score at the end of two rounds wins. Ties for the win will be decided by one round shootoff.​
> Speed Shoot:​Bracket style, single elimination, randomly drawn pairings.​Two competitors at a time line up at the Main Event knockdown targets, on "GO!" they attempt to shoot down all the targets before the other competitor. Winner moves on to next round.​
> PFS Event:​Two rounds, randomly drawn shooting order.​Two competitors at a time will shoot 7 shots at the Main Event knockdown targets from 10 meters (33ft) using a PFS-style slingshot. Slingshots need to have a fork gap of 0.75" or less! Paired shooters are not competing with eachother, just shooting for score at the same time. Highest total score at the end of two rounds wins. Ties for the win will be decided by one round shootoff.​
> Main Event!:​Four rounds, randomly drawn shooting order.​Two competitors at a time will shoot at Main Event knockdown targets from 10 meters (33'). Paired shooters are not competing with eachother, just shooting for score at the same time. Highest total score at the end of four rounds wins. Ties for the win will be decided by one round shootoff.​1st, 2nd, and 3rd place finishers will receive trophies ​
> A word about range rules:
> Polite, positive commentary is allowed for all events. If you need silence or lack of "distraction" then bring earplugs or headphones. I just watched the video recap of the BCA event in England and good shooting was met with "Shot, mate!" and other such conversation. I don't think anybody needs a repeat of the deafening silence on the range that we had last year. This event is for fun, there's no money on the line (although there is fame and glory :king: ) so we can loosen up a little.
> Can't wait to see everybody there!


Wow....that's a lot of shooting at the tourny targets!! I wish I had time to make up a couple more sets.

MJ, that looks like an illegal amount of fun....can't wait to get started! Looks like I better figure out my 20 meter shooting in a big hurry.

Can't wait to see everyone there.

Todd


----------



## quarterinmynose

Man, I wish I could make it! That list of events sounds like a blast!


----------



## GrayWolf

M.J said:


> Yeah, I have some we can test with on Thursday :thumbsup:
> I think they would put a shooter at a disadvantage, though. I've shot a ton of hexnuts over the years and they're not as reliable as rounds.


I agree, especially on the distance event. I would think that they might have a little curl to the flight and the 10 point target is mighty small at that distance.

I'm leaning on saying no because of the amount of shooting the targets will see for this weekend. When I posted above, I hadn't read the event schedule. Last year we used them only for the speed event and the main. But, I will stick to what I said and we will give them a proper test and see what happens.


----------



## GrayWolf

quarterinmynose said:


> Man, I wish I could make it! That list of events sounds like a blast!


I wish you could make it as well. Maybe you can hitch a ride with Nathan :rofl: .


----------



## truthornothing

GrayWolf said:


> M.J said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be inclined to say no but I'll leave it to GrayWolf Todd to say for sure. I'd be afraid that they would tear up the targets.
> 
> Can I use hex nuts if I bring my own? For competition I mean
> 
> Casual shooting on Friday, events on Saturday.
> 3/8, 7/16, and 1/2" steel will be available.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting question, and I have no definitive answer. I don't shoot hex nuts, so I don't know what they would do to the targets. I'm not going to band up a frame to test them, as I don't really want to shoot my hand.
> 
> I would like to see what damage, if any, they will do before I make a final decision.
> 
> MJ, do you shoot hex nuts? If so, we can test them on Thursday after getting set up. I do have a few extra targets so we don't have to use the actual tourny targets.
> 
> I do know that the targets still look new after all the abuse they took last year, including the powerhouse shots from Bill and Jax.
> 
> I'm sorry that I'm not giving an answer, but I would hate to say yes right now then have holes or tears in the targets. And I don't want to say no when they may very well handle the abuse with no problem.
> 
> I know that someone (I'm not exactly sure who yet) will be there that is willing to test them out on Friday. Once the test is done I will make a decision.
> 
> Todd
Click to expand...

No worries, I just traded for 3 lbs of 3/8's I'll just use that for practice. You should try the 3/8 hex nuts though. They shoot great.


----------



## M.J

GrayWolf said:


> Wow....that's a lot of shooting at the tourny targets!! I wish I had time to make up a couple more sets.
> 
> MJ, that looks like an illegal amount of fun....can't wait to get started! Looks like I better figure out my 20 meter shooting in a big hurry.
> 
> Can't wait to see everyone there.
> 
> Todd


That's because they're awesome!!


----------



## SlingshotBill

This all sounds just way to fun wish I could do it i tried to get the time off but Ill be shooting for the next one


----------



## GrayWolf

I cranked out some more target blanks today. I did another 3 sets. They won't have the angle iron bases, but they will have the target spots. If we need them, I can drill them and replace the bad target face in a matter of minutes there at the tournament.

We should be good on targets now. Unless we need to empty some beer cans for the Dennis the Menace tourny...I can help with that when I get there :drinkup:


----------



## M.J

You're the man, Todd!
Ammo came in yesterday.
And I reserved the Port-a-john, so now we're officially having a shoot :lol:


----------



## truthornothing

So what do you guys do for meals during the tournament?


----------



## M.J

truthornothing said:


> So what do you guys do for meals during the tournament?


You're on your own for breakfast but lunch and dinner are served at the site. Or you can go a couple miles and get whatever you want.


----------



## truthornothing

Quick question, the targets, from my understanding are knock downs. How much force does it take to knock them down? should i be using 1/2" or 3/8 in my practice. I am running out of time lol


----------



## M.J

1/4" will do the job.


----------



## truthornothing

Ok then I am golden. 1/4 even at 20 yard? I have to say I am getting excited. I wonder how many folks will be in attendance? I know Nathan is coming, I wonder if Bill Harris is going to make it?


----------



## RyanL

Here's a pic of my practice set up. I have a bunch of cardboard so I decided to make something up quick with it. Unfortunately, this set up is too big for my normal shooting area so I can't keep it up past the tournament. With what little time I've shot with it I'm feeling pretty good, however, I feel like I spend more time setting targets back up than shooting.

View attachment 84680


What set up are you guys using to practice? What slingshot are you planning to use? I'm planning to use my Pocket Predator Ranger Taget Tac. Was thinking to use something else but in the end I'm shooting very well with the Ranger.


----------



## truthornothing

I



RyanJL said:


> Here's a pic of my practice set up. I have a bunch of cardboard so I decided to make something up quick with it. Unfortunately, this set up is too big for my normal shooting area so I can't keep it up past the tournament. With what little time I've shot with it I'm feeling pretty good, however, I feel like I spend more time setting targets back up than shooting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20150714_1211581.jpg
> 
> What set up are you guys using to practice? What slingshot are you planning to use? I'm planning to use my Pocket Predator Ranger Taget Tac. Was thinking to use something else but in the end I'm shooting very well with the Ranger.


I just started shooting slingshots about a month ago. I was going to make my target set up this evening I am going low tech. I am just going to draw the appropriate sized target circles on a couple cardboard boxes filled with old clothes and do it that way. Yours looks much nicer. I will be using my poly HTS its what I am most comfortable with now. Though the 24-50 I got yesterday has a small learning curve so we will see. I still haven't shot at anything at 20 yards. I live in an apartment complex so i get funny looks when I set up on the grounds so I haven't tried 20yds yet. Or can chasing. Its hot as Hades out there. Maybe I'll try can chasing tonight.


----------



## RyanL

The 20yards and can chasing will be a first for me. I feel lucky I can get 33ft at home. Space is another issue of mine for can chasing but **** I'm just too stingy with ammo that I don't want to loose any trying. More than anything I'm just excited to go. Not being able to do some of these types of challenges at home is just another thing that makes me want to go. I learn quick on the fly 

edit: The starred out is H E double hockey sticks.....who knew this thing auto corrects for such bad words.


----------



## truthornothing

RyanJL said:


> The 20yards and can chasing will be a first for me. I feel lucky I can get 33ft at home. Space is another issue of mine for can chasing but **** I'm just too stingy with ammo that I don't want to loose any trying. More than anything I'm just excited to go. Not being able to do some of these types of challenges at home is just another thing that makes me want to go. I learn quick on the fly
> 
> edit: The starred out is H E double hockey sticks.....who knew this thing auto corrects for such bad words.


I hear you on the ammo, I just traded for three pounds of 3/8" so I can chase a few cans anyway


----------



## GrayWolf

Ohhhh man!!! We are getting close now. I picked up the cowbells today. 2 different sizes this time. We'll see how long they last. I predict that by the time we shoot the main event, both will be history .


----------



## truthornothing

I ordered some of those bottle inflating valves for the exploding bottle targets. Should I bring them?


----------



## M.J

truthornothing said:


> I ordered some of those bottle inflating valves for the exploding bottle targets. Should I bring them?


No, thanks.


----------



## truthornothing

Okey doke, Thought they might be fun....but then there is the noise


----------



## Tag

I've got to tell you, the MWST is something you just have to experience to understand what I mean when I say true friendships are made in 3 days. This year is bittersweet for me. I am so proud of what Jodigirl has accomplished since this time last year. The sad part is Treefork will not be at the MWST this year. Like I said lasting friendships are made in just 3 days at the MWST. Marty(Treefork) is a very genuine friend, I will miss him this year. Oh, why I'm proud of Jodigirl, she has accomplished something that a lot of us only dream about. Atta girl Jodi!!!!!! So proud of you.


----------



## Just An Old Kid

Packing right now for the MWST.

All I can say is..... I can't wait to get there and have a great time like we all did last year!!!

Randy


----------



## Mr. P

What happens on Sunday?


----------



## M.J

Mr. P said:


> What happens on Sunday?


Dennis the Menace (rock shooting)
Awards.
Lunch.
Departure, for most people.


----------



## truthornothing

M.J said:


> Mr. P said:
> 
> 
> 
> What happens on Sunday?
> 
> 
> 
> Dennis the Menace (rock shooting)
> Awards.
> Lunch.
> Departure, for most people.
Click to expand...

If you don't have a natural will some be available. I live in an apartment now and don't want to get caught pinching a fork


----------



## RyanL

truthornothing said:


> M.J said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. P said:
> 
> 
> 
> What happens on Sunday?
> 
> 
> 
> Dennis the Menace (rock shooting)
> Awards.
> Lunch.
> Departure, for most people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't have a natural will some be available. I live in an apartment now and don't want to get caught pinching a fork
Click to expand...

I'll have some for trade that you can check out. Most will need to be shaped and cut down. That can easily be done with a pocket knife. That's how I've done mine.


----------



## truthornothing

RyanJL said:


> truthornothing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M.J said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. P said:
> 
> 
> 
> What happens on Sunday?
> 
> 
> 
> Dennis the Menace (rock shooting)
> Awards.
> Lunch.
> Departure, for most people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't have a natural will some be available. I live in an apartment now and don't want to get caught pinching a fork
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll have some for trade that you can check out. Most will need to be shaped and cut down. That can easily be done with a pocket knife. That's how I've done mine.
Click to expand...

What are you looking for trade wise?


----------



## RyanL

truthornothing, I'll PM you.


----------



## truthornothing

RyanJL said:


> truthornothing, I'll PM you.


Ok but I think I may have found one to use. My boss me may let me "prune" a tree here at work. Pm me anyway/

Thanks


----------



## M.J

I'll have a box of raw forks that people can grab from, too. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. P

M.J said:


> Mr. P said:
> 
> 
> 
> What happens on Sunday?
> 
> 
> 
> Dennis the Menace (rock shooting)
> Awards.
> Lunch.
> Departure, for most people.
Click to expand...

Ok, thank you.


----------



## Mr. P

Please excuse me if this answer has been provided already, but is there a schedule-timeline of events? If not, is there a particular start and end time for each day? Family and dog are coming so my wife (planner) wants to know as much detail as possible. Thank you!


----------



## truthornothing

M.J said:


> I'll have a box of raw forks that people can grab from, too. :thumbsup:


Outstanding


----------



## M.J

Saturday is the only day with a real plan. Events start at 11 and run until 5 or so.
DtM starts around 10 on Sunday.


----------



## truthornothing

One last question MJ, and I won't pester you anymore. What time do things usually get rolling on Friday, I don't want to miss anything but don't want to be too early either, that is unless you folks need some help setting things up. In which case I'd be happy to.


----------



## Mr. P

M.J said:


> Saturday is the only day with a real plan. Events start at 11 and run until 5 or so.
> DtM starts around 10 on Sunday.


Great, Thanks!


----------



## M.J

truthornothing said:


> One last question MJ, and I won't pester you anymore. What time do things usually get rolling on Friday, I don't want to miss anything but don't want to be too early either, that is unless you folks need some help setting things up. In which case I'd be happy to.


Everything will be set up on Thursday :thumbsup:


----------



## Jamie L. Burleigh

I can not wait.

im about an hour south of the event property rt now at SRO OUTFITTERS...chompin at the bit

ill go upstairs and make a video of me shooting and form to get some practice etc.

what time is people setting up and are there any people getting there extra early like after 6 pm tonite???

my sling skills need much improvement...but if i will throw roks with anyone!!!


----------



## truthornothing

Tomorrow...tomorrow ......


----------



## M.J

Jamie L. Burleigh said:


> I can not wait.
> im about an hour south of the event property rt now at SRO OUTFITTERS...chompin at the bit
> 
> ill go upstairs and make a video of me shooting and form to get some practice etc.
> 
> what time is people setting up and are there any people getting there extra early like after 6 pm tonite???
> 
> my sling skills need much improvement...but if i will throw roks with anyone!!!


Sure, man, if you want to come out tonight and set up camp that's fine :thumbsup:


----------



## Tag

It was great to see everyone that could make it for set up day at the 2015 MWST.I Would like to take this time to thank MJ and Jodi for putting this tournament on. The best way for me to explain what the MWST is like "IT'S 100% PURE FUN"


----------



## M.J

I'm very happy after the first day of the MWST  We have three more shooters than last year and may have more tomorrow. There's lots of new and old friends, good shooting, good conversation, and good food :lol:
If you're not here, you're missing out anic:


----------



## Btoon84

A little birdie told of some news...
Congrats to Todd (Graywolf) Strong work dude!!!


----------



## quarterinmynose

Btoon84 said:


> A little birdie told of some news...
> Congrats to Todd (Graywolf) Strong work dude!!!


 :excl:  :excl: When do we get the official report?!


----------



## Btoon84

They're all too busy having fun


----------



## ghost0311/8541

Would like to thank Mj and Jodie for haveing me and my family and to all the great people that I got to meet yesterday wishing I could have stuck around today and shot most more.


----------



## Tag

First of all a heart felt thank you to Jodi, MJ ,Adia, Anakin and Brandon for putting the MWST on. Thank you to a very special gentleman that goes by GrayWolf. (Todd) This is only my second slingshot tournament, but there was a huge difference this year for me. Mr. P brought his family, and My wife and I was fortunate enough that our Godson (Conor) this is definetly a family event. The enthusiasm in the younger people remind me why I love slingshots. The two highlights of the MWST for me was, the person that won the main event, and Jodi and MJ's son Anakin hitting the can in the Dennis the menace competition. Actually there were three, MJ said Anakin could shoot in the main event if he hit a certain number of in seven shots. Anakin was in the main event. It would be awesome to have a youth shoot, and a slightly aged person. While were at, why not a husband and wife team. (That ought to test the wedding vows)


----------



## Beanflip




----------



## Beanflip

Posting from the Denny's on the way home.


----------



## Jamie L. Burleigh

PICS AND VIDEOS ARE POSTED ON MY FB PAGE...

Jamie L Burleigh on fb....

Thank you ALL for a wonderful event.

Had a bunch of fun..even tho i was a bit under the weather...and the pine tree!


----------



## truthornothing

Beanflip said:


> ImageUploadedByTapatalk1437948629.849223.jpg


Grey Wolf MJ and Myself. Good pic, I need one ot those ammo sorters at my house what a great time. I have some things to post but had to work when I got back. What an amazing time and what an amazing group of people. I have never had a better time. Much more later


----------



## SimpleShot

Still traveling home, but had a chance to upload this quick clip of Rayshot shooting a perfect round...


----------



## Njones

Beanflip said:


> Posting from the Denny's on the way home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByTapatalk1437948727.665832.jpg


love those two HDPE shooter at the bottom.

Njones


----------



## oldmiser

Well Looks like a grand time was had this year at the MWST thank you for sharing ~AKAOldmiser


----------



## jodigirl

Beanflip and Quarterinmynose--this post is for you 

*The MWST Main Event results are as follows:*

1st Place: Todd "Graywolf" Ransom

2nd Place: MJ

3rd Place: Bill Hays

4th Place: Rayshot

5th Place: Mike "Beanflip" Meuli

6th Place: Nathan "Flippinout" Masters

7th Place: Dan Anbrosious (a newcomer this year from Alabama)

8th Place: Ryan Lekin (a newcomer this year from Iowa)

9th Place: Jacob "Mr. P" Pippin (a newcomer this year from Indiana

10th Place: Dick Riley

11th Place: Travis Anbrosious (a newcomer this year; son of Dan from Alabama)

12th Place: David "truthornothing" Closson ( a newcomer this year from Illinois)

13th Place: Greg "Grampa Grumpy" Atterberry (special thanks to his wife Darlene for helping to keep score) 

14th Place: Andy "mustache308" Glenn ( a newcomer this year from North Caroline)

15th Place: Dwight ( a newcomer this year from Indiana)

16th Place: Randy "justanoldkid" Earley

17th Place: Tom "TAG" Graham

18th Place: Jodigirl McClure

19th Place: Jamie L Burleigh

20th Place: Anakin "Boy Wonder" McClure

The competition was awesome and it was a lot of fun. Thank you so much to all who participated!!!


----------



## jodigirl

ghost0311/8541 said:


> Would like to thank Mj and Jodie for haveing me and my family and to all the great people that I got to meet yesterday wishing I could have stuck around today and shot most more.


You're very welcome. So glad you and your family were able to make it!!! So sorry MJ and I missed you this morning. Have a safe trip!


----------



## jodigirl

truthornothing said:


> Beanflip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByTapatalk1437948629.849223.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Grey Wolf MJ and Myself. Good pic, I need one ot those ammo sorters at my house what a great time. I have some things to post but had to work when I got back. What an amazing time and what an amazing group of people. I have never had a better time. Much more later
Click to expand...

It was great to have you. So glad you could make it!!!


----------



## jodigirl

Tag said:


> First of all a heart felt thank you to Jodi, MJ ,Adia, Anakin and Brandon for putting the MWST on. Thank you to a very special gentleman that goes by GrayWolf. (Todd) This is only my second slingshot tournament, but there was a huge difference this year for me. Mr. P brought his family, and My wife and I was fortunate enough that our Godson (Conor) this is definetly a family event. The enthusiasm in the younger people remind me why I love slingshots. The two highlights of the MWST for me was, the person that won the main event, and Jodi and MJ's son Anakin hitting the can in the Dennis the menace competition. Actually there were three, MJ said Anakin could shoot in the main event if he hit a certain number of in seven shots. Anakin was in the main event. It would be awesome to have a youth shoot, and a slightly aged person. While were at, why not a husband and wife team. (That ought to test the wedding vows)


Does this mean Teresa is going to compete next year?


----------



## jodigirl

Btoon84 said:


> A little birdie told of some news...
> Congrats to Todd (Graywolf) Strong work dude!!!


I have now posted the main event results. Enjoy


----------



## jodigirl

Tag said:


> I've got to tell you, the MWST is something you just have to experience to understand what I mean when I say true friendships are made in 3 days. This year is bittersweet for me. I am so proud of what Jodigirl has accomplished since this time last year. The sad part is Treefork will not be at the MWST this year. Like I said lasting friendships are made in just 3 days at the MWST. Marty(Treefork) is a very genuine friend, I will miss him this year. Oh, why I'm proud of Jodigirl, she has accomplished something that a lot of us only dream about. Atta girl Jodi!!!!!! So proud of you.


Thank you, TAG


----------



## jodigirl

quarterinmynose said:


> Man, I wish I could make it! That list of events sounds like a blast!


Maybe next year?  We'd love to have you!


----------



## jodigirl

M.J said:


> leon13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M.J said:
> 
> 
> 
> We just ordered the T-shirts, now you guys have to come! anic:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi MJ if ther is a left over Pleas keep on for me
> I wish you al a ton of fun
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I sure will, buddy!
Click to expand...

What size do you need?


----------



## quarterinmynose

Congratulations everyone, most particularly to Graywolf(!), MJ, and Bill Hayes.

Looks like Y'all had a blast. Right on.

Nice work, MJ, Jodi, and company.


----------



## M.J

Here's the rundown of the other events:
Distance shoot:
1st: Nathan "flippinout" Masters
2nd: Dan Ambrosious
3rd: Rayshot

Speed Shoot:
1st: MJ
2nd: Nathan
3rd: Rayshot

PFS Event:
1st: Todd "GrayWolf" Ransom
2nd: Nathan
3rd: Andy "mustache308" Glenn

Individual Can Racing:
1st: Nathan
2nd: Mike "Beanflip" Meuli
3rd: Rayshot

Team Can Racing:
1st: Joe "Ghost" Bishop/ Rayshot
2nd: Tom "TAG" Graham/ MJ
3rd: Logan Bishop/ Travis Ambrosious

Dennis the Menace:
1st: MJ
2nd: Travis Ambrosious
3rd: Ryan "RyanJL" Lekin

Great event, all! Looking forward to next year!


----------



## wll

Looks like a good time was had by all, congrats to everyone.

wll


----------



## truthornothing

here are some more pics from the tournament in the right thread this time. Here MJ drops a target and you can see it captured in mid fall









Here is Ryan in the middle of a main event round


----------



## truthornothing

So many targets so little time

Click on the thumbnails for larger views


----------



## truthornothing

I will post more pics later its getting late, I just want to say this. If you had a chance to go the the tournament and you decided not to....well kick yourself in the butt right now because you missed out on major fun. Not to mention a chance to be around some of the nicest and most genuine and generous people I've ever met. My first experience of the Tournament was Bill Hayes just handing me a slingshot and saying "Just take it".Nathan, Todd, Rayshot and everyone else I got the pleasure of meeting and hanging out with the same way generous, friendly and helpful. I was a little apprehensive when I got there as I did not know what to expect.That feeling literally vanished withing seconds after introductions.

MJ and Jodi put on an amazing event with some enormous help in Todd( Greywolf) and Tom (Tag) it was fun from start to finish. There never was an argument or even a cross word that I heard exchanged. You just don't find that this day and age.

There was lots of ammo and lots of stuff to shoot and all of it was fun. Bill had a table with at least a hundred various slingshots like a sling shot museum. It was all a good time. I am already practicing for next year and you should too. Trust me you missed out not by not coming. More shooters will just make it more fun.

MJ and Jodi, than you again for all your hard work and effort. It was appreciate greatly. That was the best three days I've spent in I can't remember when. I will be back next year ...and that is the "Truth" lol

Oh and the frames below the Poly HTS I had when I got there, the others displayed there I acquired there, if all the amazing shooting fun doesn't grab you new slingers should. Lets have double the shooters next year it will be twice the fun


----------



## Volp

Wow!! What a great time!

Congratulation to everyone!! Thanks a lot for the pictures and the videos!!

Volp


----------



## fsa46

Congratulations to Todd and all that participated ....winners all.

Do all the events determine the winner or just the main event ? Also, is the main event shot at 10 meters ?


----------



## Beanflip




----------



## Beanflip




----------



## Beanflip

Andy will be offering these fully adjustable ammo containers in the near future.


----------



## Beanflip

I saw a Ghost at MWST. No, I saw THE Ghost. We were all thrilled when we heard the Cedar Key group was going to stop by.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

fsa46 said:


> Congratulations to Todd and all that participated ....winners all.
> 
> Do all the events determine the winner or just the main event ? Also, is the main event shot at 10 meters ?


There is a winner for each event. You can participate in any or all of the events. The main event is at 10 meters.


----------



## Beanflip

This "fun shoot" pic should make all your mouths water. I know mine did!


----------



## Beanflip

Jamie L. Burleigh said:


> PICS AND VIDEOS ARE POSTED ON MY FB PAGE...
> Jamie L Burleigh on fb....
> Thank you ALL for a wonderful event.
> Had a bunch of fun..even tho i was a bit under the weather...and the pine tree!


BUMP! Great stuff Jamie! https://www.facebook.com/jamielburleigh?fref=nf


----------



## Beanflip

Good Juju! It looked even better on Randy!


----------



## M.J

Beanflip said:


> This "fun shoot" pic should make all your mouths water. I know mine did!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByTapatalk1437997944.631652.jpg


If you zoom in on the area between the target stands you can see the little green sticks. Those are coffee stirrers from Starbucks that were acquired by the fistfull by Andy and Nathan :lol:
They were great fun to shoot at!


----------



## truthornothing

M.J said:


> Beanflip said:
> 
> 
> 
> This "fun shoot" pic should make all your mouths water. I know mine did!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByTapatalk1437997944.631652.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> If you zoom in on the area between the target stands you can see the little green sticks. Those are coffee stirrers from Starbucks that were acquired by the fistfull by Andy and Nathan :lol:
> They were great fun to shoot at!
Click to expand...

When I finally got home to rest I drilled some holes at the bottom of my catch box to hold those things, its all about the focus, next year you will see a different "Truth" lol


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

Here are some photos that I posted in another thread.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/43610-not-a-yard-sale/


----------



## Beanflip

M.J said:


> Beanflip said:
> 
> 
> 
> This "fun shoot" pic should make all your mouths water. I know mine did!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByTapatalk1437997944.631652.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> If you zoom in on the area between the target stands you can see the little green sticks. Those are coffee stirrers from Starbucks that were acquired by the fistfull by Andy and Nathan :lol:
> They were great fun to shoot at!
Click to expand...

Awesome! Here's a link to Dans video post. http://slingshotforum.com/topic/43606-mwst-casual-shooting-time/?p=542954


----------



## SmilingFury

Congrats to all as it looks like it was a great event! Congrats to greywolf, mj, and bill on your finishes, well done guys.


----------



## Tag

My wife and I had invited our Godson to shoot with us at this years MWST. He had church camp but was able to make it for a couple hours on Sat. First thing he showed me was his score card from shooting rifles at camp. He was so excited about next years camp because they are hoping to shoot slingshots and archery. I haven't sprung it on him(MJ) yet, but I said I would see if he would go out to the camp and demonstrate slingshot shooting. Conor(Godson) has watched as many videos of Bill Hays and Nathan he can find. He is still talking about meeting them at the MWST. I even took a gamble and showed him Charles videos. Conor said, " hey look Charles has a beard like yours"!!!!!!!!!!!! Still not sure jowl to take that one(-: hopefully Conor can help get some younger kids to shoot next year. There is more to life than video games.


----------



## oldmiser

Congrats to the top 3 winner's ..But in my eye's every one the was a winner for the great turn out & for the joy of slingshot shooting sport..

I really felt bad this year as I just could not make it to the MWST..I have a few Health set back issues for the moment,,There is always some hope

for the 2016 event.. am even layed up for a short back packing trip on the appalachian trail...But I still try too shoot the sling shot every day..

As for my self right now the "MULE" Rules....Well glad that it was a great event..~AKAOldmiser


----------



## GrayWolf

Btoon84 said:


> A little birdie told of some news...
> Congrats to Todd (Graywolf) Strong work dude!!!


Thank you. News does travel fast here doesn't it .



quarterinmynose said:


> Congratulations everyone, most particularly to Graywolf(!), MJ, and Bill Hayes.
> 
> Looks like Y'all had a blast. Right on.
> 
> Nice work, MJ, Jodi, and company.


Thanks! Hopefully you can make it next year.



fsa46 said:


> Congratulations to Todd and all that participated ....winners all.
> 
> Do all the events determine the winner or just the main event ? Also, is the main event shot at 10 meters ?


Thanks. Most of the events are at 10 meters except the distance, can racing, and the Dennis the Menace.



SmilingFury said:


> Congrats to all as it looks like it was a great event! Congrats to greywolf, mj, and bill on your finishes, well done guys.


Thank you. We need your smiling face next year.


----------



## GrayWolf

Wow, what a week!! I have been home just long enough to unhook the trailer and unload the truck. The unpacking...well, that may take a few days to get everything done. I'm exhausted, and all I can think about is how much fun I have had, and that I can't wait to do it again.!

I can't thank MJ and Jodi enough for all they did in hosting and running the MWST. The countless hours that they put in before, during, and after the tournament is staggering. To have everything run as smooth as it does take a lot of work. It also takes a lot of help, and they had some good people helping. Tom (Tag) and Teresa supplied some great food (I think I gained a few pounds while I was there). Tom also put in a lot of time before hand making a lot of targets and catch boxes...there was a huge amount of things to shoot at. If you got bored shooting something, step 5 feet over and there was something completely different to shoot at. The beautiful shooting grounds (Jodi's mom's back yard and garage) were awesome. I can only dream of having such a peaceful place to play. I won't try to name all those that helped, as I know I'll forget someone, but I do want to thank everyone that helped..

I had been looking forward to this week for a LONG time. Not just the tournament, but the time together with everyone. We all have made friends here on the forum, but meeting them in person and making true, lasting frienships is what these get togethers are all about. It was great to see some of the people that I met last year and to talk, joke, and laugh with them again. I had a chance to make several new friends and laugh even more. I very much missed some of the people that didn't return this year. Hopefully, they will be able to make it back next year. And I'm already waiting for the dates to be set so I can start planning :rofl: .

Congrats to everyone that placed in the events. There was some spectacular shooting, both in the events and in the fun shooting. I wish I had just been taking pictures and shooting video with everything going on. There were shots made that had to be seen to be believed. Next year, I'm taking more memory cards and batteries for the camera and just letting it run for a while.

I've rambled on long enough. Time to start unpacking. I hope to see my old and new friends back next year, and to make many more new friends.

Todd

p.s. I want to thank everyone that donated prizes, as well. The prize table was full of beautiful frames, knives, and some gorgeous trophies.

I was extremely lucky to be able to take home a couple of those beautiful prizes:


----------



## SmilingFury

^^^^^ said like a champion^^^^


----------



## Flatband

Great job by all and it reeks of good times!!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations to everyone!!!!!!


----------



## Tag

My godson (Conor) sent me a picture of his shooting slingshots today. This is what life is all about for me. We shot darts for several years, but it doesn't even come close to measuring up to slingshots. The members of this forum and the ones we have met at the MWST, have made a life long impression on my wife and I. I hope you all put in for vacation for next years MWST.


----------



## GrayWolf

Tag said:


> My godson (Conor) sent me a picture of his shooting slingshots today. This is what life is all about for me. We shot darts for several years, but it doesn't even come close to measuring up to slingshots. The members of this forum and the ones we have met at the MWST, have made a life long impression on my wife and I. I hope you all put in for vacation for next years MWST.


Looks like you've got some competition :neener: . It also looks like you've got a new shooting partner. One thing is for sure...Conor has some awesome godparents!


----------



## truthornothing

Tag said:


> My godson (Conor) sent me a picture of his shooting slingshots today. This is what life is all about for me. We shot darts for several years, but it doesn't even come close to measuring up to slingshots. The members of this forum and the ones we have met at the MWST, have made a life long impression on my wife and I. I hope you all put in for vacation for next years MWST.


Looks like there will be even more competition next year...I am already ready to go. What a let down getting back to normal life


----------



## RyanL

Finally got in front of a computer to post my experiance. I had a great time. Everyone and everything was awesome! Much thanks to MJ, Jodigirl, Graywolf and Tag for all the energy, time and money you guys put into this. Also, big thanks to Nathan for supplying the archery backdrops and I'm sure some other stuff I didn't see or know about. And Bill for bringing all those slingshots for us to look at and even shoot. I know you also supplied a lot of the chips and snacks. Thank you everyone who donated stuff. This was an awesome event, super fun and already nagging the wife for next year. Keep it in July MJ, I'm too busy in August.

My highlights. I finish 8th and am very proud of that. Next year I'm gunning for Graywolf  I also finished 3rd in the Dennis the Menace event, that was complete luck. My favorite memories was when Bill said, "hey, Ryan, want to light a match?" And I lit it on the third shot. My other favorite is what I'm dubbing as the "Legend" shot by Nathan Masters. During the Can Race event, Nathan crouched down getting ready to shoot. MJ says go and with one shot Nathan makes that can skip 20yrds past the finish line. I believe he as racing against Mr. P. and unfortunately he had no chance. When the can was picked up it was one of those COKE cans that has names/words on them and it said "Legend". Unforgetable.


----------



## M.J

Thanks, Ryan!
We're looking at the last full weekend in July next year :thumbsup:


----------



## ghost0311/8541

Beanflip said:


> I saw a Ghost at MWST. No, I saw THE Ghost. We were all thrilled when we heard the Cedar Key group was going to stop by.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


I am so glad we could stop by even if it was for a short time and meet some of the great people that make the sport what it is hopefully next year I will be there for the whole shoot out and bring some more shooters with me left 3 guys back in cedar key that would have loved to be here also good job to team Alabama they beat team Florida in the basketball game.


----------



## Flatband

Hey Todd, a big congratulations to you Bud! You bet some unreal shooters to take the number one spot in the main event. Great job!


----------



## Tag

I would like to give a heads up on a slingshot pouch. I noticed the back of my hand was bruised, but never gave it a second thought until today. It was from reaching in my pocket for slingshot ammo. GrayWolf gave me one to try, it sure makes a difference. If you don't use one, you might want to start, sounds like we will need them at the 2016 MWST.


----------



## Tag

I could hear Charles saying " pictures pictures" so here one for Charles and Zeno


----------



## GrayWolf

Flatband said:


> Hey Todd, a big congratulations to you Bud! You bet some unreal shooters to take the number one spot in the main event. Great job!


Gary, thank you very much. I was, and still am in complete shock.


----------



## Rayshot

Top Two shots in the MWST. Aside from some accuracy shots I saw these are the top two shots in the tourney.

Not sure how to put them one and two but I will go with them in this order.

1) Nathan's "Hole in one" shot, as I heard someone call it, where in the can race his first shot as he crouched to get the best end over end tumbling action on hitting the can, the ammo entered the can, and according to a witness of the can, the ammo stayed in the can and facilitated the end over end from the start point all the way to the finish line, in one fast end over end tumble.* It was exciting to see it!!*

2) Ghost's shot in the can race. Here is what I observed, and others said they witnessed the same thing.

Ghost was my partner in can chasing in teams. He let me take the first shot. I hit the can and I swear the can didn't even slow down before I heard the snap of bands, the crack of the can I just shot getting pushed along by Ghost's shot. I am thinking it has to be his hunting reflexes, reflexively snapped as he saw the can move. * Totally blew me away!!*


----------



## Beanflip

Rayshot said:


> Top Two shots in the MWST. Aside from some accuracy shots I saw these are the top two shots in the tourney.
> 
> Not sure how to put them one and two but I will go with them in this order.
> 
> 1) Nathan's "Hole in one" shot, as I heard someone call it, where in the can race his first shot as he crouched to get the best end over end tumbling action on hitting the can, the ammo entered the can, and according to a witness of the can, the ammo stayed in the can and facilitated the end over end from the start point all the way to the finish line, in one fast end over end tumble.* It was exciting to see it!!*
> 
> 2) Ghost's shot in the can race. Here is what I observed, and others said they witnessed the same thing.
> 
> Ghost was my partner in can chasing in teams. He let me take the first shot. I hit the can and I swear the can didn't even slow down before I heard the snap of bands, the crack of the can I just shot getting pushed along by Ghost's shot. I am thinking it has to be his hunting reflexes, reflexively snapped as he saw the can move. * Totally blew me away!!*


Definitely "WOW" moments! Awesome! 
Did anyone get video? I am super glad you posted Ray. I had almost forgotten about Ghost's great shot!


----------



## Dwight

Congratulations and thanks where warranted.,

Even though I embarrassed myself, I'm very glad that I was there and competed. I'm sure there are several others who are anxious for next yr. to show that they are better than that.

The whole shoot was interesting and entertaining. Yes, the competition is fierce, and very motivating.

As a new comer and novice, I would definitely encourage anyone who can come next yr. but is hesitant, to just bite the bullet and do it. You will be glad you did.

Anyone who has questions that they would rather not air publicly, feel free to PM me and I will respond privately.

Later,

Dwight


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

Ray and Nathan playing the sandbox at MWST


----------



## truthornothing

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> Ray and Nathan playing the sandbox at MWST


Shooting wasps if I remember correctly


----------



## Tag

I realize the 2016 MWST is several months away, but I would like to show you an alternative to staying in a motel while attending the 2016 MWST. It is called Phrophets Town State Park. It is located approximately 4 miles from the MWST site. I googled Phrophets town state park pool. It fills up extremely fast in the summer due to it's proximity to Lafayette and West Lafayette.


----------



## M.J

I'm sorry I haven't had a chance to do a full write-up of the event. Between recovery (hosting an event is hard!), cleanup, and work I haven't had much free time.

I'd be hard pressed to improve upon what my friends, both old and new, have already said. The 2015 MWST exceeded all my expectations! I had thought that this would be the last year that we hosted it, but not any more. I hope someday that people say "West Lafayette" the same way they say "Alverton" or "Andover" (in the UK) now to refer to a place that you have to visit if you're a slingshooter.

I think the competition at the MWST was unmatched anywhere in the world, both in skill level and enjoyment. We had almost all the top guys in America shooting for the win but I think even the least experienced guys at the event will tell you that everyone was super-friendly and generous with both items and advice. Everyone wants everyone else to shoot well! Getting to see everyone shoot is a huge bonus for me, witnessing the magic moments such as Nathan driving the can the whole distance in the can race with one shot, Mr. P hitting a perfect "30" on one of his Main Event rounds, and Ghost and the Cedar Key crew showing up unexpectedly were memories that will stick with me.

I have to say, also, that the format of the competitions was a dream come true. We shot almost every event on the Spanish-style knockdown targets and I wouldn't change a thing about them. They're fun to shoot, easy to score, and make slingshooting a true spectator sport. Even those family members in attendance who aren't shooters can follow along and appreciate what is happening. It's a great feeling to get applause after a good round, too! 

My favorite event remains the Speed Shoot because it's a head-to-head battle. Even the guys who were a little out of their element in this one could have fun. Several of the matches came down to the last shot or two and I don't think there's a better show in all of shooting sports than the last couple of guys fighting for the top spots. It really is something to see!!

A huge thank you to Todd (for the targets and the planning), Tom (for the food and for being the biggest cheerleader before and at the event), Joyce (the tournament site owner), Nathan (for the backdrops), and Jodigirl (for being my rock!)

We'll be here next year over the last full weekend in July, I sincerely hope you will be, too!!


----------



## Beanflip

M.J said:


> I'm sorry I haven't had a chance to do a full write-up of the event. Between recovery (hosting an event is hard!), cleanup, and work I haven't had much free time.
> I'd be hard pressed to improve upon what my friends, both old and new, have already said. The 2015 MWST exceeded all my expectations! I had thought that this would be the last year that we hosted it, but not any more. I hope someday that people say "West Lafayette" the same way they say "Alverton" or "Andover" (in the UK) now to refer to a place that you have to visit if you're a slingshooter.
> I think the competition at the MWST was unmatched anywhere in the world, both in skill level and enjoyment. We had almost all the top guys in America shooting for the win but I think even the least experienced guys at the event will tell you that everyone was super-friendly and generous with both items and advice. Everyone wants everyone else to shoot well! Getting to see everyone shoot is a huge bonus for me, witnessing the magic moments such as Nathan driving the can the whole distance in the can race with one shot, Mr. P hitting a perfect "30" on one of his Main Event rounds, and Ghost and the Cedar Key crew showing up unexpectedly were memories that will stick with me.
> I have to say, also, that the format of the competitions was a dream come true. We shot almost every event on the Spanish-style knockdown targets and I wouldn't change a thing about them. They're fun to shoot, easy to score, and make slingshooting a true spectator sport. Even those family members in attendance who aren't shooters can follow along and appreciate what is happening. It's a great feeling to get applause after a good round, too!
> My favorite event remains the Speed Shoot because it's a head-to-head battle. Even the guys who were a little out of their element in this one could have fun. Several of the matches came down to the last shot or two and I don't think there's a better show in all of shooting sports than the last couple of guys fighting for the top spots. It really is something to see!!
> A huge thank you to Todd (for the targets and the planning), Tom (for the food and for being the biggest cheerleader before and at the event), Joyce (the tournament site owner), Nathan (for the backdrops), and Jodigirl (for being my rock!)
> We'll be here next year over the last full weekend in July, I sincerely hope you will be, too!!


Fantastic MJ! Thank you for all your efforts to make it happen.


----------



## truthornothing

M.J said:


> I'm sorry I haven't had a chance to do a full write-up of the event. Between recovery (hosting an event is hard!), cleanup, and work I haven't had much free time.
> 
> I'd be hard pressed to improve upon what my friends, both old and new, have already said. The 2015 MWST exceeded all my expectations! I had thought that this would be the last year that we hosted it, but not any more. I hope someday that people say "West Lafayette" the same way they say "Alverton" or "Andover" (in the UK) now to refer to a place that you have to visit if you're a slingshooter.
> 
> I think the competition at the MWST was unmatched anywhere in the world, both in skill level and enjoyment. We had almost all the top guys in America shooting for the win but I think even the least experienced guys at the event will tell you that everyone was super-friendly and generous with both items and advice. Everyone wants everyone else to shoot well! Getting to see everyone shoot is a huge bonus for me, witnessing the magic moments such as Nathan driving the can the whole distance in the can race with one shot, Mr. P hitting a perfect "30" on one of his Main Event rounds, and Ghost and the Cedar Key crew showing up unexpectedly were memories that will stick with me.
> 
> I have to say, also, that the format of the competitions was a dream come true. We shot almost every event on the Spanish-style knockdown targets and I wouldn't change a thing about them. They're fun to shoot, easy to score, and make slingshooting a true spectator sport. Even those family members in attendance who aren't shooters can follow along and appreciate what is happening. It's a great feeling to get applause after a good round, too!
> 
> My favorite event remains the Speed Shoot because it's a head-to-head battle. Even the guys who were a little out of their element in this one could have fun. Several of the matches came down to the last shot or two and I don't think there's a better show in all of shooting sports than the last couple of guys fighting for the top spots. It really is something to see!!
> 
> A huge thank you to Todd (for the targets and the planning), Tom (for the food and for being the biggest cheerleader before and at the event), Joyce (the tournament site owner), Nathan (for the backdrops), and Jodigirl (for being my rock!)
> 
> We'll be here next year over the last full weekend in July, I sincerely hope you will be, too!!


Yes thanks, that was the best three days in long time and I know it took tons of hard work out you and Jodigirl's part. It was very much appreciated


----------



## GrayWolf

M.J said:


> I'm sorry I haven't had a chance to do a full write-up of the event. Between recovery (hosting an event is hard!), cleanup, and work I haven't had much free time.
> 
> I'd be hard pressed to improve upon what my friends, both old and new, have already said. The 2015 MWST exceeded all my expectations! I had thought that this would be the last year that we hosted it, but not any more. I hope someday that people say "West Lafayette" the same way they say "Alverton" or "Andover" (in the UK) now to refer to a place that you have to visit if you're a slingshooter.
> 
> I think the competition at the MWST was unmatched anywhere in the world, both in skill level and enjoyment. We had almost all the top guys in America shooting for the win but I think even the least experienced guys at the event will tell you that everyone was super-friendly and generous with both items and advice. Everyone wants everyone else to shoot well! Getting to see everyone shoot is a huge bonus for me, witnessing the magic moments such as Nathan driving the can the whole distance in the can race with one shot, Mr. P hitting a perfect "30" on one of his Main Event rounds, and Ghost and the Cedar Key crew showing up unexpectedly were memories that will stick with me.
> 
> I have to say, also, that the format of the competitions was a dream come true. We shot almost every event on the Spanish-style knockdown targets and I wouldn't change a thing about them. They're fun to shoot, easy to score, and make slingshooting a true spectator sport. Even those family members in attendance who aren't shooters can follow along and appreciate what is happening. It's a great feeling to get applause after a good round, too!
> 
> My favorite event remains the Speed Shoot because it's a head-to-head battle. Even the guys who were a little out of their element in this one could have fun. Several of the matches came down to the last shot or two and I don't think there's a better show in all of shooting sports than the last couple of guys fighting for the top spots. It really is something to see!!
> 
> A huge thank you to Todd (for the targets and the planning), Tom (for the food and for being the biggest cheerleader before and at the event), Joyce (the tournament site owner), Nathan (for the backdrops), and Jodigirl (for being my rock!)
> 
> We'll be here next year over the last full weekend in July, I sincerely hope you will be, too!!


Like Like Like

I could only like it once, so I had to do it this way :rofl:

I still don't have everything unpacked, but I'm already thinking about next year. I have an idea for a team speed shoot and also for something for Friday...it should make for some great video and a lot of laughs.


----------



## Tag

Finally had time to look at the photos of the MWST, I will have to get the SD card to Jodi. There are some great shots of everyone having a great time. Hopefully she will do a photo book like last year.


----------



## truthornothing

GrayWolf said:


> M.J said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry I haven't had a chance to do a full write-up of the event. Between recovery (hosting an event is hard!), cleanup, and work I haven't had much free time.
> 
> I'd be hard pressed to improve upon what my friends, both old and new, have already said. The 2015 MWST exceeded all my expectations! I had thought that this would be the last year that we hosted it, but not any more. I hope someday that people say "West Lafayette" the same way they say "Alverton" or "Andover" (in the UK) now to refer to a place that you have to visit if you're a slingshooter.
> 
> I think the competition at the MWST was unmatched anywhere in the world, both in skill level and enjoyment. We had almost all the top guys in America shooting for the win but I think even the least experienced guys at the event will tell you that everyone was super-friendly and generous with both items and advice. Everyone wants everyone else to shoot well! Getting to see everyone shoot is a huge bonus for me, witnessing the magic moments such as Nathan driving the can the whole distance in the can race with one shot, Mr. P hitting a perfect "30" on one of his Main Event rounds, and Ghost and the Cedar Key crew showing up unexpectedly were memories that will stick with me.
> 
> I have to say, also, that the format of the competitions was a dream come true. We shot almost every event on the Spanish-style knockdown targets and I wouldn't change a thing about them. They're fun to shoot, easy to score, and make slingshooting a true spectator sport. Even those family members in attendance who aren't shooters can follow along and appreciate what is happening. It's a great feeling to get applause after a good round, too!
> 
> My favorite event remains the Speed Shoot because it's a head-to-head battle. Even the guys who were a little out of their element in this one could have fun. Several of the matches came down to the last shot or two and I don't think there's a better show in all of shooting sports than the last couple of guys fighting for the top spots. It really is something to see!!
> 
> A huge thank you to Todd (for the targets and the planning), Tom (for the food and for being the biggest cheerleader before and at the event), Joyce (the tournament site owner), Nathan (for the backdrops), and Jodigirl (for being my rock!)
> 
> We'll be here next year over the last full weekend in July, I sincerely hope you will be, too!!
> 
> 
> 
> Like Like Like
> 
> I could only like it once, so I had to do it this way :rofl:
> 
> I still don't have everything unpacked, but I'm already thinking about next year. I have an idea for a team speed shoot and also for something for Friday...it should make for some great video and a lot of laughs.
Click to expand...

I am already starting to pick up some fun to destroy targets for next year ,,,if I can keep from blasting them myself. :naughty:


----------



## jodigirl

M.J said:


> Thanks, Ryan!
> We're looking at the last full weekend in July next year :thumbsup:


July 22, 23, 24

MWST 2016


----------



## jodigirl

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> Ray and Nathan playing the sandbox at MWST


They are some sort of sand fly--they do not sting. My mom and I got a real kick out of watching Nathan and Ray trying to shoot them  Those bugs didn't stand a chance!


----------



## jodigirl

M.J said:


> I'm sorry I haven't had a chance to do a full write-up of the event. Between recovery (hosting an event is hard!), cleanup, and work I haven't had much free time.
> 
> I'd be hard pressed to improve upon what my friends, both old and new, have already said. The 2015 MWST exceeded all my expectations! I had thought that this would be the last year that we hosted it, but not any more. I hope someday that people say "West Lafayette" the same way they say "Alverton" or "Andover" (in the UK) now to refer to a place that you have to visit if you're a slingshooter.
> 
> I think the competition at the MWST was unmatched anywhere in the world, both in skill level and enjoyment. We had almost all the top guys in America shooting for the win but I think even the least experienced guys at the event will tell you that everyone was super-friendly and generous with both items and advice. Everyone wants everyone else to shoot well! Getting to see everyone shoot is a huge bonus for me, witnessing the magic moments such as Nathan driving the can the whole distance in the can race with one shot, Mr. P hitting a perfect "30" on one of his Main Event rounds, and Ghost and the Cedar Key crew showing up unexpectedly were memories that will stick with me.
> 
> I have to say, also, that the format of the competitions was a dream come true. We shot almost every event on the Spanish-style knockdown targets and I wouldn't change a thing about them. They're fun to shoot, easy to score, and make slingshooting a true spectator sport. Even those family members in attendance who aren't shooters can follow along and appreciate what is happening. It's a great feeling to get applause after a good round, too!
> 
> My favorite event remains the Speed Shoot because it's a head-to-head battle. Even the guys who were a little out of their element in this one could have fun. Several of the matches came down to the last shot or two and I don't think there's a better show in all of shooting sports than the last couple of guys fighting for the top spots. It really is something to see!!
> 
> A huge thank you to Todd (for the targets and the planning), Tom (for the food and for being the biggest cheerleader before and at the event), Joyce (the tournament site owner), Nathan (for the backdrops), and Jodigirl (for being my rock!)
> 
> We'll be here next year over the last full weekend in July, I sincerely hope you will be, too!!


It is a pleasure to host the MWST. I asked my mom this evening if she would be willing to let us take over her yard again next year and she said, "Sure!" 

I appreciate all of the enthusiasm and graciousness of all who attended. The encouragement, advice, and items I receive are always greatly appreciated. MJ and I have a 9 year old son, Anakin, who competed in a few events this year and he was always met with loads of cheers and applause. I am so glad MJ decided he needed a slingshot a few years ago so that we are all now a part of this community.

I would also like to mention that I received some very sad news on Saturday just after the MWST Main Event. One of my best friends from high school passed away unexpectedly. She was only 38 years old, married, and has a 15 year old son who is about to begin the 11th grade. Graywolf and MJ were very understanding and allowed me to be excused from a couple of events.

I chose not to share this news during the tournament because I did not want to draw attention to my grief--mostly because the pain was very fresh and it was a relief to go to the practice range, to take out some targets, witness some amazing shots and have lots of laughs with some very good people. The tournament provided a great distraction and gave me lots of things to do to keep busy.

Thank you again to all who attended and I hope to see returning competitors as well as new faces on July 22, 23, 24 of 2016!


----------



## Tag

Sorry to hear about your friend Jodi, Teresa and I will be thinking of you.


----------



## Rayshot

jodigirl said:


> M.J said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry I haven't had a chance to do a full write-up of the event. Between recovery (hosting an event is hard!), cleanup, and work I haven't had much free time.
> 
> I'd be hard pressed to improve upon what my friends, both old and new, have already said. The 2015 MWST exceeded all my expectations! I had thought that this would be the last year that we hosted it, but not any more. I hope someday that people say "West Lafayette" the same way they say "Alverton" or "Andover" (in the UK) now to refer to a place that you have to visit if you're a slingshooter.
> 
> I think the competition at the MWST was unmatched anywhere in the world, both in skill level and enjoyment. We had almost all the top guys in America shooting for the win but I think even the least experienced guys at the event will tell you that everyone was super-friendly and generous with both items and advice. Everyone wants everyone else to shoot well! Getting to see everyone shoot is a huge bonus for me, witnessing the magic moments such as Nathan driving the can the whole distance in the can race with one shot, Mr. P hitting a perfect "30" on one of his Main Event rounds, and Ghost and the Cedar Key crew showing up unexpectedly were memories that will stick with me.
> 
> I have to say, also, that the format of the competitions was a dream come true. We shot almost every event on the Spanish-style knockdown targets and I wouldn't change a thing about them. They're fun to shoot, easy to score, and make slingshooting a true spectator sport. Even those family members in attendance who aren't shooters can follow along and appreciate what is happening. It's a great feeling to get applause after a good round, too!
> 
> My favorite event remains the Speed Shoot because it's a head-to-head battle. Even the guys who were a little out of their element in this one could have fun. Several of the matches came down to the last shot or two and I don't think there's a better show in all of shooting sports than the last couple of guys fighting for the top spots. It really is something to see!!
> 
> A huge thank you to Todd (for the targets and the planning), Tom (for the food and for being the biggest cheerleader before and at the event), Joyce (the tournament site owner), Nathan (for the backdrops), and Jodigirl (for being my rock!)
> 
> We'll be here next year over the last full weekend in July, I sincerely hope you will be, too!!
> 
> 
> 
> It is a pleasure to host the MWST. I asked my mom this evening if she would be willing to let us take over her yard again next year and she said, "Sure!"
> 
> I appreciate all of the enthusiasm and graciousness of all who attended. The encouragement, advice, and items I receive are always greatly appreciated. MJ and I have a 9 year old son, Anakin, who competed in a few events this year and he was always met with loads of cheers and applause. I am so glad MJ decided he needed a slingshot a few years ago so that we are all now a part of this community.
> 
> I would also like to mention that I received some very sad news on Saturday just after the MWST Main Event. One of my best friends from high school passed away unexpectedly. She was only 38 years old, married, and has a 15 year old son who is about to begin the 11th grade. Graywolf and MJ were very understanding and allowed me to be excused from a couple of events.
> 
> I chose not to share this news during the tournament because I did not want to draw attention to my grief--mostly because the pain was very fresh and it was a relief to go to the practice range, to take out some targets, witness some amazing shots and have lots of laughs with some very good people. The tournament provided a great distraction and gave me lots of things to do to keep busy.
> 
> Thank you again to all who attended and I hope to see returning competitors as well as new faces on July 22, 23, 24 of 2016!
Click to expand...

Wow. Your humility in a time of loss is exceptional. I feel for you and your family because if one is affected all are, but especially for you, regarding your loss. I have the best wishes towards you, that you grieve as you will, and keep all the good in your life in mind too.


----------



## truthornothing

jodigirl said:


> M.J said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry I haven't had a chance to do a full write-up of the event. Between recovery (hosting an event is hard!), cleanup, and work I haven't had much free time.
> 
> I'd be hard pressed to improve upon what my friends, both old and new, have already said. The 2015 MWST exceeded all my expectations! I had thought that this would be the last year that we hosted it, but not any more. I hope someday that people say "West Lafayette" the same way they say "Alverton" or "Andover" (in the UK) now to refer to a place that you have to visit if you're a slingshooter.
> 
> I think the competition at the MWST was unmatched anywhere in the world, both in skill level and enjoyment. We had almost all the top guys in America shooting for the win but I think even the least experienced guys at the event will tell you that everyone was super-friendly and generous with both items and advice. Everyone wants everyone else to shoot well! Getting to see everyone shoot is a huge bonus for me, witnessing the magic moments such as Nathan driving the can the whole distance in the can race with one shot, Mr. P hitting a perfect "30" on one of his Main Event rounds, and Ghost and the Cedar Key crew showing up unexpectedly were memories that will stick with me.
> 
> I have to say, also, that the format of the competitions was a dream come true. We shot almost every event on the Spanish-style knockdown targets and I wouldn't change a thing about them. They're fun to shoot, easy to score, and make slingshooting a true spectator sport. Even those family members in attendance who aren't shooters can follow along and appreciate what is happening. It's a great feeling to get applause after a good round, too!
> 
> My favorite event remains the Speed Shoot because it's a head-to-head battle. Even the guys who were a little out of their element in this one could have fun. Several of the matches came down to the last shot or two and I don't think there's a better show in all of shooting sports than the last couple of guys fighting for the top spots. It really is something to see!!
> 
> A huge thank you to Todd (for the targets and the planning), Tom (for the food and for being the biggest cheerleader before and at the event), Joyce (the tournament site owner), Nathan (for the backdrops), and Jodigirl (for being my rock!)
> 
> We'll be here next year over the last full weekend in July, I sincerely hope you will be, too!!
> 
> 
> 
> It is a pleasure to host the MWST. I asked my mom this evening if she would be willing to let us take over her yard again next year and she said, "Sure!"
> 
> I appreciate all of the enthusiasm and graciousness of all who attended. The encouragement, advice, and items I receive are always greatly appreciated. MJ and I have a 9 year old son, Anakin, who competed in a few events this year and he was always met with loads of cheers and applause. I am so glad MJ decided he needed a slingshot a few years ago so that we are all now a part of this community.
> 
> I would also like to mention that I received some very sad news on Saturday just after the MWST Main Event. One of my best friends from high school passed away unexpectedly. She was only 38 years old, married, and has a 15 year old son who is about to begin the 11th grade. Graywolf and MJ were very understanding and allowed me to be excused from a couple of events.
> 
> I chose not to share this news during the tournament because I did not want to draw attention to my grief--mostly because the pain was very fresh and it was a relief to go to the practice range, to take out some targets, witness some amazing shots and have lots of laughs with some very good people. The tournament provided a great distraction and gave me lots of things to do to keep busy.
> 
> Thank you again to all who attended and I hope to see returning competitors as well as new faces on July 22, 23, 24 of 2016!
Click to expand...

You did a good job of hiding your grief. My deepest condolences for your loss. These things are never easy but serve to remind us that life is uncertain and tomorrow is not guaranteed. So live to today to its fullest and tell the ones you love that you do. My prayers are with you


----------



## M.J

Final tally of competitors: 23 registered (20 in the Main plus Ghost and his crew) from 13 states!


----------



## Bill Hays

Well it was a blast for sure... I'll be there next year if it's on and we haven't had a zombie apocalypse!


----------



## Tag

Glad to hear you plan on attending next year, Conor will be so excited to hear you intend on making again next year.


----------



## truthornothing

Man this past weekend sure was a let down compared to the one before it. Shooting by yourself is fun but its nothing like shooting with 20 other folks with ammo zinging through the air and seeing your target disintegrate right befor your shot passes through the same space because the shooter beside you go his shot off a tad quicker...too much fun


----------



## Imperial

i enjoyed reading all of the fun you guys had and the pics. thanks guys !


----------



## Tag

One of best moments for me at the MWST was when Mr. P's daughter got up and shot. I never took the opportunity to ask if she had shot before. She looked like a natural. Her Dad Mr. P is an awesome shooter, so like Dad like daughter. Hope she continues to shoot, who knows maybe the MWST could have a lady in first place.


----------



## Tag

I realize people with families usually plan their vacations way in advance, so I thought I would show you a few of the attractions around Tippecanoe County within 15 minutes drive time. Wolfpark.org is a fun and interesting place to experience. Phrophetstownstatepark is awesome, here is a couple of pictures. There is also a couple micro brewery's in Lafayette that serve excellent food as well as the golden nectar(beer) people's brewery, and Lafayette brewing company. Oh I almost forgot!!!!! There is one super dooper, fantastic, awesome slingshot tournament. Ladies this is your one chance your husband can act totally like a kid again and will fit right in. The MWST is like Christmas in July for slingshot enthusiast. Just a note to the fellas, if begging doesn't work, try nagging(-:


----------



## Mr. P

Thanks Tag,

She shoots with me occasionally, but not as much as I would like 

The interesting thing is that I taught her to shoot with a jaw anchor point, but every time she shoots she goes back to almost half butterfly. She is still working on the anchor point with that method, but she has everything else in pretty good order.

Thanks for considering me an awesome shooter, it's like getting two paychecks when I only deserved one :rofl:

You did pretty good yourself!

Take care,

Mr. P


----------



## Tag

Just checking out a couple pictures of the MWST. This tournament goes by way too fast for me. Never a dull moment with these guys around(-: Nathan, Andy and Ray.


----------



## Tag

I think Anakin is trying to explain something to these two. You can only do so much considering the two he has to work with. All he can do is try his best. I can't wait to see how many new young shooters attend next years MWST. I have a feeling they are going to give the senior shooters a run for their money.


----------



## Tag

I hope to see these two competitors at the 2016 MWST.


----------



## M.J

You know Anakin will be there! :king:


----------



## Tag

Here is a couple more pictures of the 2015 MWST.


----------



## Tag

Beanflip made this necklace out of PVC I think. Between him and GrayWolf you just never know what to expect. This will probably come around to bite me in the #%# but these two are as good as it gets. As always, I hope you are planning on participating in the 2016 MWST, if nothing else just to see what new things these guys come up with.


----------



## Beanflip

As good as it gets!

It takes one to know one Tom.


----------



## GrayWolf

Beanflip said:


> As good as it gets!
> 
> It takes one to know one Tom.


Absolutely!!!


----------



## GrayWolf

Tom, if you're wondering what might happen next year....well, you'll just have to wait and see :naughty:. My devious mind is currently working on several possibilities. Should be a lot of fun,


----------



## Tag

GrayWolf made this ammo sorter for the tournament this year. It made sorting ammo so easy. Can't wait yo see what he comes up with for MWST 2016!!!!!!


----------



## Tag

Here is the one of the many awesome families I've had the pleasure of meeting since MJ and Jodi started the MWST. Mr.P and his family are a perfect example of the curtious, respectable people you ever want to meet. I feel extremely honored to have met so many wonderful people since joining the Firum. Thank you all. See you at the 2016 MWST.


----------



## Tag

For those of you that don't know this fine gentleman Todd, alias GrayWolf, I would like to take this time to introduce you. He is a person of many talents, and he shares them to anyone just for the asking. I don't know how he gets everything done in such a short period of time, but he some how manages. When he won the 2015 MWST, I feel we were all just as excited for him as he was. Well now that he's wondering what I'm up to, I will end this with, hope you make it to the 2016 MWST to meet Todd and all the other awesome people who attend the MWST.


----------



## GrayWolf

Tom, thank you for the kind words. And for the great pic of me and my best talent...sitting on my butt and pretending like I'm doing something. It's taken years of practice to do it so well. :neener:

I will agree with you on one thing. There are a lot of great people at the MWST. If you have been there, you understand. If you haven't, then you need to. I don't know where you can have as much fun and laugh so hard as you can there.

I hope to see everyone next year.

Todd


----------



## Tag

These trophies were absolutely magnificent. To win one of these would be amazing!!!! Not only is the craftsmanship of the trophies fantastic, but also the caliber of shooters. These were crafted by a gentleman named Randy, "CanOpener" There is so much talent in this Forum, and CanOpener is right at the top. Hope to see a lot of new faces this year at the 2016 MWST. It's quite an experience meeting these talented people. Heck!!!!! You might get to meet my pal Brandon!!!!!!


----------



## Tag

These trophies were absolutely magnificent. To win one of these would be amazing!!!! Not only is the craftsmanship of the trophies fantastic, but also the caliber of shooters. These were crafted by a gentleman named Randy, "CanOpener" There is so much talent in this Forum, and CanOpener is right at the top. Hope to see a lot of new faces this year at the 2016 MWST. It's quite an experience meeting these talented people. Heck!!!!! You might get to meet my pal Brandon!!!!!!


----------



## Tag

I picked this picture of truthornothing to wish him a speedy recovery after tearing his arm muscle for the second time. This man is one of the finest gentleman you ever want to meet.


----------



## truthornothing

Tag said:


> I picked this picture of truthornothing to wish him a speedy recovery after tearing his arm muscle for the second time. This man is one of the finest gentleman you ever want to meet.


Thanks Tag, Second time and other arm...I needed a matching set. I appreciate the compliment. I try my best to be nice to all and to be a good son of the South. I have my surgical consult tomorrow. I am ready to get this thing fixed, I will miss my slings though. I will be ready for the MWST next year though and you can count on seeing me there


----------



## Tag

Keep me updated on your progress. Take care


----------



## ghost0311/8541

Heal quickly.


----------



## Tag

I'm sure most of you know this Southern Gentleman from Simple Shot slingshots. He does so much for the sport of slingshots, and never ask for anything in return. Nathan is the one that furnished the big white backstop at both of the MWST, and I'm sure other things I'm not aware of. The first year of the MWST he and his family stopped on their way home from their vacation. This past year he brought Andy the gentleman that sends your orders out from Simple Shot. These three played frisbee golf, and whatever they call kicking a small half deflated ball. The three kicking the ball are Nathan, Ray and Andy. Nathan also got a coke can over the line in one shot in the can competition. I remember a song similar to that, " one coke over the line sweet %#€£#" well it rhymed with coke. My description doesn't do these pictures justice, you need to attend the 2016 MWST. It is unlike any sporting event you will ever attend.


----------



## Tag

I finally found the one hit over the line coke can. It was an amazing shot. Congrats Nathan


----------



## Tag

These three may look innocent, but if I was to bet they are up to something especially GrayWolf. He is the one with his back to the camera


----------



## Mr. P

Tag said:


> Here is the one of the many awesome families I've had the pleasure of meeting since MJ and Jodi started the MWST. Mr.P and his family are a perfect example of the curtious, respectable people you ever want to meet. I feel extremely honored to have met so many wonderful people since joining the Firum. Thank you all. See you at the 2016 MWST.


Thank, Tag!

That's very kind of you to say. It was obviously a pleasure to meet your fam as well!

I have been so stinkin busy that I haven't had much time to look at the forum. Thanks for keeping this post alive!

Mr. P

*edit Thanks, Tag!


----------



## Knoll

REALLY gotta make this next year!


----------



## Tag

That's great Knoll!!!!!!! I can safely say that everyone who attends the 2016 MWST will be looking forward to meeting you. You just made my day!!!!!!!!!! MJ and Jodi are awesome host.


----------



## Tag

One way I can describe the MWST is when I kid and we saw other kids playing, we just walked up and ask if we could join in. After playing awhile we would awkwardly introduce ourselves. In the case of playing baseball and I struck out, I was given a couple nicknames early in the game , thank goodness none of them stayed with me. You can be sure when you first arrive that someone will greet you like they have known you forever and introduce you to everyone. If you have any questions about the 2016 MWST just post them here, I guarantee MJ or Jodigirl will answer them.


----------



## Tag

Here are two of the finest gentleman you could ever meet. Dick Riley and Ray (rayshot). Both of these gentleman are amazilngly talented, and willing to share their knowledge just for the asking. Definetly looking forward to seeing both of them at the 2016 MWST.


----------



## Tag

Here are two of the finest gentleman you could ever meet. Dick Riley and Ray (rayshot). Both of these gentleman are amazilngly talented, and willing to share their knowledge just for the asking. Definetly looking forward to seeing both of them at the 2016 MWST.


----------



## M.J

So nice to see all these great pictures!
Thanks, Tom :thumbsup:


----------



## Tag

This awesome young lady is Adia, MJ and Jodi's daughter. The main event ran so smoothly because of Adia setting the targets. These targets fly every where when they are hit. It's not always easy seeing the smaller ones, but Adia some how managed to make everything run smoothly. It's a pleasure to know Adia, she is one talented individual. She is extremely humble which is a trait I admire. She plays the piano, softball, gets fantastic grades and countless other activities I'm not aware of. See you at the 2016 MWST


----------



## Tag

If you look closely Beanflip is holding what looks like a bell. I believe it's a water faucet cover. You just never know what these guys will come up with for targets.


----------



## Tag

It's hard telling what GrayWolf is telling Bill, probably better we don't know.


----------



## GrayWolf

If you look closely, you can see that I'm tipping my hat to him. I always try to respect my elders....wait....I think I'm older than him. :slap: :rofl: .

Tom, you will ALWAYS have my respect and it doesn't have anything to do with age :neener: .


----------



## leon13

jodigirl said:


> M.J said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> leon13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M.J said:
> 
> 
> 
> We just ordered the T-shirts, now you guys have to come! anic:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi MJ if ther is a left over Pleas keep on for me
> I wish you al a ton of fun
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I sure will, buddy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What size do you need?
Click to expand...

A bigger M  
M is perfect thanks a ton
Cheers


----------



## Tag

We are so fortunate to have The MCClure family help make sure the MWST is run smoothly. Adia help pick up ammo and various other less glamorous jobs. In the top picture Brandon is keeping guard so that no one is bothered by any kind of pest. I'm not sure what kind of pest he was shooting at, but I can tell you we were not bothered by any.


----------



## Tag

I finally found a picture of Brandon!!!!!!! Brandon has many titles at the MWST(-: he is chief of security, put a smile on your face and make sure both Grandmas have a good time. He is also our go to person if we have any Star Wars trivia questions.


----------



## Tag

A huge thank you to Jodigirl for all she does making sure everything is ready for the MWST. For those of you that don't know her, Jodi is a teacher. That means she has the task of getting her classroom ready for the new school year, besides helping get the MWST ready.. She also does an excellent job keeping MJ in line, which is not easy I'm sure. ( just kidding????????)


----------



## Tag

Found a couple more pictures of Jodi. Jodi is definetly a super nice lady, hope you get to meet Jodi and her family at the 2016 MWST.


----------



## leon13

It's so good to see al the pictures thanks for posting makes me home sick


----------



## Tag

These two are the best!!!!!!! Jodigirl and MJ. Without them there would be no MWST. Don't let those big smiles fool you, they are as ornery as any kid on the block???????????????????? they are as close to perfect parents as possible!!!!!!!!! Their invest what I feel is one of the most important things in parenting, quality time as a family. I sincerely hope you can attend the 2016 MWST, to meet all of these wonderful people.


----------



## Tag

What can I say about a gentleman that has contributed greatly to this sport. His instructional videos are as good as they get. Bill and his wife Daranda have helped countless people over the years to be the best they can be. Bill brought his collection of vintage as well as other slingshots for all of us to see. I personally cannot ever thank them enough fir all their help.


----------



## Tag

To most people this looks like any other pile of rocks, but to the participants of the Dennis the Menace shoutout it's ammo. This part of the tournament is where the participants bring a natural tree fork of all different shapes and sizes, and shoot a can that is hanging in a catchbox. The participants have to choose 5 rocks from the pile, you cannot bring your own. It's a lot of fun watching everyone shooting, and cheering their fellow shooters on. So far no one has worn bib overalls with a striped shirt, and one strap not buckled. With the fun characters that attend the MWST it's just a matter if time???????????????? right Beanflip????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Tag

Here are a couple of targets we enjoyed shooting at. The one is a cowbell for those who are addicted to cowbells. One that comes to mind is Beanflip, I'm sure MJ and GrayWolf are working on next years MWST hope to see you there.


----------



## Beanflip

Mmmm......... Cowbell.


----------



## GrayWolf

Cowbells are too easy...have to come up with something more diabolical :devil:...I mean a little bit tougher .


----------



## Tag

Somehow I thought that's what you two would say. Can't wait


----------



## Tag

I knew something just wasn't quite right with this picture???????????? then it came to me "YOU WERE NOT IN IT"???????????????????????????? hope to see you at the 2016 MWST


----------



## Tag

It was a pleasure meeting Andy this past summer. If you order from Simple Shot, more than likely Andy filled it. Hopefully he will attend next years MWST with Nathan. His handle bar mustache should be longer also????


----------



## Tag

This is the sad part of the day, tearing everything down. It's also when everyone starts talking about the next years tournament. One thing that's sticks out in my mind is, the whole tournament you hear nothing but positive conversations. It amazes me the new friendships that are formed in such a short time.


----------



## Tag

Mr P and his family are an amazing!!!!!! Multi talented, humble, very respectful, enjoyable people to be associated with. Looking forward to visiting with them at the 2016 MWST.


----------



## Tag

The lady holding head of everything (Brandon) is MJ's Mother. We owe her a huge Thank You for all she does for the tournament. Among countless other things, she helps provide food for everyone. You know I'm going to say it???????????????????????? hope you can attend the 2026 MWST and meet all these wonderful people.


----------



## Tag

For those interested MJ and Jodi do allow those wishing to bring slingshots to sell or trade. It a lot of fun seeing the different types of slingshots. If you are planning to attend the 2016 MWST I would suggest bringing a couple extra slingshots, just in case. I've witnessed a couple people that weren't planning on shooting, but when they seen how much fun it was, tah dah they started shooting.


----------



## Tag

You just never know what these two are up to. They may look innocent, but don't let that clean cut all American Boy look fool you.???????????????????????????????????????? I'm glad I can call them friends, these two are multi talented individuals. A friend ask me a question as to why I thought people would travel long distances for a slingshot tournament. I thought it was a fair question, so here is what I said. It's not just the tournament, it's the whole experience from traveling to and from, with the family. It's making new and meeting old friends. The people that shoot slingshots are some of the finest people I have ever met. Everyone cheers on each and every competitor. I got off track for a minute, sorry. These two along with Jodigirl work throughout the year to put on a great MWST.


----------



## Tag

Does anyone have any questions about the MWST? I hope the 2016 MWST is bigger and better. The one thing that makes it better is all of you to attend. Jodi and MJ are truly gracious host.


----------



## Tag

I know I've posted this picture before, every time I see it I think of several captions I would like to add to it. When I first seen it my thought was " what is he pointing at" You cannot be around Beanflip without getting caught up in the excitement of slingshots. I'm glad he makes it to the MWST despite a loooong drive.


----------



## Tag

Here is a couple pictures of the doubles chasing the can across the line. All of the events MJ and Jodigirl come up with are a lot of fun. I can't believe it's almost Thanksgiving, this year is flying by, which means it's time to start planning your vacation for the 2016 MWST. ????????????????????


----------



## Tag

This picture is what keeps me trying to convince you to attend the 2016 MWST. I received a message from one of the Forums foremost members after sending him a website to view. He explained that he had some health issues several years ago which reminded me how fortunate I am. His post always cheer me up, so I look forward to each one. I realize it's a slingshot tournament, but its also a chance to meet old and make new friends and for one weekend a year we can put our troubles aside. I would like to take this time to thank MJ and Jodi for putting on the MWST and to thank all of you who attend. Without those of you who travel long distances the MWST would not exist.


----------



## Beanflip

I nominate "Tag" for "MWST head promotional officer"


----------



## GrayWolf

Beanflip said:


> I nominate "Tag" for "MWST head promotional officer"


I second the nomination :wave:


----------



## Tag

Thanks you two, and to think I was getting worried not hearing very much from you lately.


----------



## Tag

Top row Bill Hays, grandpa grumpy, Dick Riley, Randy, just an old kid, Andy, Jim, Travis(Dan's son). 
Tag, Ryan, Adia, MJ, Jodigirl, GrayWolf, Mr.P, Dwight, Rayshot, Nathan, Beanflip, truthornothing it would be awesome to add at least three more rows at the 2016 MWST.


----------



## fsa46

Tag, Thanks for making this post. It nice putting a face on members that we read about and make posts on the site. Some I knew but many I didn't. I'm certain others will enjoy it as much as I.


----------



## Tag

It's hard to believe the location of the 2016 MWST is only 10 minutes from West Lafayette. 5 minutes if my wife is driving.


----------



## AUYIJKJU

I was hoping to make it this year, but am celebrating my wife and I's 10 year anniversary with a trip to Vegas over that weekend


----------



## Tag

That would have been awesome to meet you and your family. We will try to take plenty of pictures to share.


----------



## Tag

Another attraction I'm sure the kids would enjoy is the Fair Oaks Dairy, and adventure land. They have guided tours and a cafateria that also sells cheese and ice cream made right there at the dairy. There is several places on the Internet to check it out. fofarm.com it's almost guaranteed to see a calf born while on the bus hour. A friend of ours works in the calving barns, and she says they can almost predict to the day when a calve will be born. You might as well go see the cows, because I can guarantee there will be a lot of bull at the MWST


----------



## Tag

Well Thanksgiving has come and gone, hope everyone had a safe and memorable one. It's time to get your Christmas wish list started. My wish is that as many people as possible can make it to the 2016 MWST. Of all the the things I've done in life, this tournament is the best. Remember when you were a kid and went to visit that one special friend or relative, and how you felt when it is time to leave, that's how I feel when it's time over. MJ and Jodi are the best host ever., hope to see you there


----------



## CanH8r

Is there a date set for 2016 yet? The earlier I know the better the chances of getting to go.


----------



## M.J

It will be the last weekend in July again next year :thumbsup:


----------



## truthornothing

I'll be there.


----------



## RyanL

jodigirl said:


> M.J said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Ryan!
> We're looking at the last full weekend in July next year :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> July 22, 23, 24
> 
> MWST 2016
Click to expand...

These were the dates I was planning on. Hope that's still accurate. I plan on bringing the wife and kids this time.


----------



## Tag

For those who don't feel like they shoot well enough to compete in the MWST, that should be the last thing you think of. In fact if you are having trouble shooting at all this should be the first place you should go. I'm sure there will be someone there that will gladly help you try to figure it out. There are some amazing shooters that show up, but there is also people that shoot like me, average. You would have to look a long time to find a better bunch of people that attend the MWST. Even if you are just thinking about starting to shoot a slingshot, this is the place to go.


----------



## truthornothing

Tag said:


> For those who don't feel like they shoot well enough to compete in the MWST, that should be the last thing you think of. In fact if you are having trouble shooting at all this should be the first place you should go. I'm sure there will be someone there that will gladly help you try to figure it out. There are some amazing shooters that show up, but there is also people that shoot like me, average. You would have to look a long time to find a better bunch of people that attend the MWST. Even if you are just thinking about starting to shoot a sForlingshot, this is the place to go.


For sure on that. i was a newbie only shooting for a little over a month. Fixed several of my issues under the watchful eyes of Nathan, Bill, Gray Wolf and Rayshot. Much better now than then. There is a lot of help to be had.


----------



## Tag

Mr. P and family enjoying the day. I'm not sure what it is about the slingshot that draws the awesome people it does, but I'm glad it does.


----------



## Tag

Don't forget to put a trip to the 2016 MWST on your Christmas list.


----------



## Tag

I hope everyone had a wonderful holiday, and I wish you all a Happy New Year. Speaking of Happy New Year, don't forget the 2016 MWST.


----------

